# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS / DISTRIBUTERS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HERE IS THE POST THAT WILL HAVE ALL THE WHEELS WE'VE DONE SINCE I TOOK OVER ZENITH WIRE WHEELS IN DEC 2006 I HAVE PUT OUT ALOT OF WHEELS SINCE THEN AND I WILL POST ALL OF THEM HERE ALONG WITH THE CARS THAT ARE RIDING ON THEM . I AM WORKING WITH SOME OF THE BEST SHOPS ACROSS THE GLOBE TO PUT OUT ONE OF THE BEST WIRE WHEELS MONEY CAN BUY .SO PLEASE ENJOY MY PICTURES AND ADD YOU REPLYS ..THANK YOU FOR MAKING 2007 START OFF SO GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## bowtieconnection

:thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

be sure to stop by the ZENITH and BOWTIECONNECTION booth at the san bernadino show :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 24 2007, 10:37 PM~7545648
> *be sure to stop by the ZENITH  and BOWTIECONNECTION booth at the san bernadino show  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S FOR SURE .ME AND JOHN WILL BE THERE REPPIN FOR SURE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=013


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 31 2007, 11:24 AM~7137818
> *FOR
> 
> ILLINOIS AND WISCONSIN CONTACT EDDIE @ ICECOLD 414-379-6139
> 
> KENTUCKY CONTACT BRETT @ PITBULL 502-802-1964
> 
> MISSIPPI CONTACT WALT @ STREET TOYZ 601-238-2505
> 
> TEXAS CONTACT TIM @ LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS 832-659-6963
> 
> FLORIDA JAPAN SO CAL  CONTACT JOHN @ BOWTIE CONNECTION 562-924-4610
> 
> WASHINGTON & W.CANADA CONTACT COREY @WEST SIDE HYDRO'S 604-626-5906
> 
> EASTERN CANADA CONTACT MAYHEM  @ 450-686-2202
> 
> SAN DEIGO CONTACT NETO @ BUTTOMS UP 619-466-6388
> 
> NOR CAL CONTACT D-CHEESE @ SPEED MERCHANT  408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH
> 
> ANY OTHER LOCATIONS OR INFO  CONTACT JOHNNY @ ZENITH OFFICE 714-894-8585 CELL 714-783-8740 CHIRP 124*600211*4
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Feb 3 2007, 07:47 PM~7167302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my wheels 14/6 with 5-20
> *


lookin good


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> sup man i just want to say thanks x10000000 for my rims its realy easy to do buisness with you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great price, great shipping, great service and great quality of wheels.....10/10 :thumbsup: thanks again zenith is the best


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7320909
> *THANX J.D. YOU KNOW IDIDNT WASTE NO TIME TO PERSONALIZE EM B"I"G STYLE
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK FUCKIN SICK :biggrin: YOU ALLWAYS STEP IT UP FRANKY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THANKS FOR THE BUISNESS MARK IT WAS NICE MEETING YALL TODAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

can we post our pics of the whhels we bought from you bro? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2007, 12:00 AM~7546039
> *can we post our pics of the whhels we bought from you bro? :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha ok you just did post the pics I took of mine...damn they look nice...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 25 2007, 12:00 AM~7546039
> *can we post our pics of the whhels we bought from you bro? :0  :biggrin:
> *


OF COURSE YALL CAN PLEASE DO ESPECIALLY ON THE RIDES


----------



## ICECOLD63

Officially part of the ZENITH distributers!! :biggrin: Anyone in the Chicago/Milwaukee and surounding areas hit me up!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 77towncar

heres a couple pics of mine thanks again


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

glade to see everything turned out good


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

damm lookin good franky


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 25 2007, 12:02 AM~7546046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

how much will aset of 14's shipped to nyc cost? all chrome, chrome n gold spokes watz the warranty on them *****are they 100% safer then daytons with the lockin devise*****just wanna make sure im gettin a good set of rims they do look better than D's :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Mar 29 2007, 11:49 AM~7577077
> *how much will aset of 14's shipped to nyc cost? all chrome, chrome n gold spokes watz the warranty on them *****are they 100% safer then daytons with the lockin devise*****just wanna make sure im gettin a good set of rims they do look better than D's  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU'LL ALLWAYS BE SAFER WHEN YOU TAKE EXTRA STEP TO INSURE SAFTY,$1520


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

here's my proof of made in the USA stainless steel spokes


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 29 2007, 01:44 PM~7577987
> *here's my proof of made in the USA stainless steel spokes
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 kieth got u going out of your way to make a point.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:22 PM~7578282
> *:0  :0  :0 kieth got u going out of your way to make a point.
> *


nope ive been planning to do that for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## 85CrownVictoria

did i just hear that doofus say "el guey de PINA ke no sea pendejo" meaning similar to an insult towards PINA aka Keith, meaning "the fool of pina, so he wont be stupid"
tsst tsst..... made in america by mexicans that is....keep it real..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Mar 29 2007, 10:01 PM~7581220
> *did i just hear that doofus say "el guey de PINA ke no sea pendejo" meaning similar to an insult towards PINA aka Keith, meaning "the fool of pina, so he wont be stupid"
> tsst tsst..... made in america by mexicans that is....keep it real..
> *


NO THATS A RESPONSE TO STUPID DAYTONS THAT HAVE MAGNETIC SPOKES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Mark.




----------



## twiztidmazda

damn them r sum of the cleanest rims iv seen lol i think i know what im geting next year


----------



## ICECOLD63

Why wait???????? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 2 2007, 10:50 PM~7606224
> *Why wait???????? :biggrin:
> *


glad i didn't









:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much for some all gold cross lace 13x7


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2007, 10:05 PM~7606336
> *glad i didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YHOSE ARE THE BEST WHEELS IVE DONE ,I WANT THEM BACK


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 2 2007, 10:10 PM~7606375
> *how much for some all gold cross lace 13x7
> *


$2075


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

nice gold centers!


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin: beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 2 2007, 11:47 PM~7606684
> *YHOSE ARE THE BEST WHEELS IVE DONE ,I WANT THEM BACK
> *


not in a million years homie hope the car looks as good as the wheels im gonna need another one dont forget


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ohh yeah i almost did


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

D-MACK FROM MAJESTICS HERE YA GO ILL SEE YOU SAT


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 4 2007, 12:11 PM~7617616
> *D-MACK FROM MAJESTICS HERE YA GO ILL SEE YOU SAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM STARTING TO LIKE THOSE 72 SPOKE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark.

Hey Johnny do you make these wheels new agian or something? do you have them in 13''


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 4 2007, 02:14 PM~7618078
> *Hey Johnny do you make these wheels new agian or something? do you have them in 13''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these were redone for bowtie .........i can make you some new ones as well


ohh yeah hey franky


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttmft :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

on there way to nor cal


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

COME VISIT ME AT MY BOOTH AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN SAN BERNANDINO


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 10 2007, 10:07 AM~7656702
> *COME VISIT ME AT MY BOOTH AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN SAN BERNANDINO
> *


nah!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

ah shit x-mas in april!!!!!!!!!!
you made flacos day!!!!!!!
THANX AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

THANX TO THOSE COMIN IN THESE WILL BE UP FOR SALE SOON........THROW SOME Zs ON THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT LOOKING GOOD FLACO AND FRANKY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ON THERE WAY TO CHARLIE CAMBELL :roflmao: :roflmao: 

















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HEY FRANKY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 11 2007, 11:19 AM~7667160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THAT SHIT IS.............


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey john :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey tim :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

damn those marks?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2007, 02:30 PM~7676729
> *damn those marks?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NOPE HE'S DOIN A LITTLE SOMTHING ELSE


----------



## 77towncar

got my fith today thank you


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 12 2007, 05:24 PM~7677888
> *NOPE HE'S DOIN A LITTLE SOMTHING ELSE
> *



*OIC*


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 12 2007, 06:33 PM~7678586
> *
> OIC
> *


SAID THE BLIND MAN HEARD THE DEAF MAN SAY !!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

here ya go john THESE ARE HEADED TO JAPAN 96'S W/STAMPED HUB


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## lone star

so what the all golds hittin for since hes on Zs now


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

DAMM LOOKING GOOD REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOD


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2007, 03:42 PM~7690565
> *so what the all golds hittin for since hes on Zs now
> *




WE WELDED ONE TO THE OTHER TO MAKE SOME LONESTAR EDITION JACK STANDS


----------



## MR.*512*

JD CAN YOU MAKE SOMETHING LIKE THIS ??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

yeah but :ugh:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 15 2007, 12:47 PM~7695626
> *JD CAN YOU MAKE SOMETHING LIKE THIS ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS REFERING TO THE AMOUNT OF SPOKES :biggrin: DO CROSS LACE COME ALSO IN 72 AND 96 SPOKES ?? 13'S .


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 15 2007, 05:39 PM~7697267
> *I WAS REFERING TO THE AMOUNT OF SPOKES  :biggrin: DO CROSS LACE COME ALSO IN 72 AND 96 SPOKES ?? 13'S .
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2007, 06:22 PM~7691252
> *WE WELDED ONE TO THE OTHER TO MAKE SOME LONESTAR EDITION JACK STANDS
> *


sounds badass


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

up forsale


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

UP FORESALE


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 17 2007, 08:15 AM~7710238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NEW STAMPED X-LACE HUB W/STRAIGHT LACE SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 17 2007, 07:15 AM~7710238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no luck w/ the color no one over here has seen it


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup: OG


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HMM OKAY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

THESE R THE CHIPS I WAS TELLIN U ABOUT


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 17 2007, 08:15 AM~7710238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much to austin texas


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 18 2007, 09:51 AM~7719172
> *how much to austin texas
> *


$2000


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

on there way to washington


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

forsale either all chrome w/candy orange or gold w/candy orange or a combo


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 18 2007, 01:18 PM~7720927
> *forsale either all chrome w/candy orange or gold w/candy orange or a combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*NICE*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## CADILLACSAM

ZENITH WIRE WHEELS= :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 17 2007, 08:15 AM~7710238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold and shipped


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 19 2007, 09:20 AM~7727052
> *sold and shipped
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey MARK


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Str82

96 ill take!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey MARK 


















[/quote]


----------



## abel




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 17 2007, 09:15 AM~7710238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hey thats my wheels!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

no but close


----------



## Anaheim74

I STOPPED BY THE SHOP IN LA MIRADA A COUPLE WEEKS AGO, IT WAS COOL TO SEE HOW ZENTHS ARE MADE AND THE HOMIE INDIVIDUALS1996LA WAS A REAL COOL DUDE, THANKS FOR THE TOUR  

ILL DEFENATLY BE BACK TO PICK UP SOME WHEELS FOR THE GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin: rollin dem ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's


----------



## 206ness

Will the newer style knocks fit my older style series one Z's???


----------



## lone star

> hey MARK











[/quote]
:0


----------



## Spanky

> hey MARK











[/quote]
are they powdercoated or did you color them in with Sharpie? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

sharpie of course


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 06:19 AM~7752738
> *sharpie of course
> *






IT'S CHARPIE


----------



## MR.*512*

>


are they powdercoated or did you color them in with Sharpie? :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THIS IS HOW MY B"I"G BOYS ROLL ...........HEY MARK


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

*ANOTHER BIG ASS PEICE OF THE PUZZLE!

THANX AGAIN J.D.!

NOW IT'S MY TURN TO THROW SOME Z'S ON THAT BITCH!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :worship:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

KNOCK OFF FULL OF FINGER PRINTS TOO EXCITED TO WIPE EM! :happysad:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 17 2007, 07:15 AM~7710238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holy fuck!!!!!!!! Now them bitches are baaad!!!! They'd look real good on my shit!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

i still aint put the tires on mine yet JD but as soon as i do i'll get you the first pics my *****....bout to hit these ****** ova tha head with this retired D.P.S red bucket..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str82

are mine going out today?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Apr 25 2007, 04:04 AM~7768383
> *are mine going out today?
> *


the wheels will be done today then go to the tire shop then back then bax global will come and pick them up and they will be on there way ..............being that you wanted 96's they took a little longer


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Apr 25 2007, 04:04 AM~7768383
> *are mine going out today?
> *


these will be on there way to austria in a few days


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 25 2007, 04:22 PM~7769802
> *these will be on there way to austria in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i can`t wait.... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacridin

those r nice!


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

here you go jd......


















thankx a million man .......i think im on to sumting now homie what you think?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2007, 04:26 PM~7797828
> *here you go jd......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankx a million man .......i think im on to sumting now homie what you think?
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin: SLIM LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ON THERE WAY ACCROSS THE BIG SEA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

13X7 STRAIGHT OR X-LACE $1450 W/155/80/13 MOUNTED AND BALANCED WITH THE WHEELS READY TO GO SHIPPING IS STILL PRETTY CHEAP ON A PALLET ITS USUALLY ABOUT $150 IN THE U.S.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna

Oh hell yes! I was Stressin wondering where i was gonna find some Zeniths. The Homie in Yuba City bought some from you last year or was that the previous owner? But anyway he got two sets of 13x7's one Chrome and one Gold and Chrome. They are and have always been the best rim to me.


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 30 2007, 03:44 PM~7804766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@May 5 2007, 11:16 AM~7838630
> *Oh hell yes! I was Stressin wondering where i was gonna find some Zeniths. The Homie in Yuba City bought some from you last year or was that the previous owner?  But anyway he got two sets of 13x7's  one Chrome and one Gold and Chrome. They are and have always been the best rim to me.
> *


14x7 can be nice too... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

NICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8

zeniths must be some bad azz rims.. cause pics in this thread always make my computer go HayWire!


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2007, 10:53 AM~7839346
> *zeniths must be some bad azz rims..  cause pics in this thread always make my computer go HayWire!
> *


Back in tha day Everyone would roll Daytons so they came up with " Nothing turns like a Dayton. " Well im on Broadway in Sac and this dude comes through with some Zeniths and as they turned it looked like Diamonds Sparkeling. So i said " Nothing Sparkels like a Zenith "


----------



## Str82

got some problems.

the wheels are at the airport but cant go through customs because my name is only listed at "ship to".
id need a new bill via email where my name is inserted at "bill" to "and ship to"!

Thanks


----------



## Str82

please send the bill to [email protected]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

i need a fax #####################


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

new pics comming today


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 11 2007, 10:52 AM~7882577
> *new pics comming today
> *


----------



## Str82




----------



## Str82

rims arrived yesterday! thanks for answering all my questions and the fast help getting the rims through customs! 

cant wait mountig them on my cadi...


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Str82_@May 12 2007, 12:46 PM~7889332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a happy customer


----------



## Devious Sixty8

zenith's so clean.. customs had em on lock, like that drugs.. now thats gangsta!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

candy pepsi blue 72 reverse blue front spoke hub and knockoff
forsale


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

these were picked up this weekend


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

more pics comming soon  :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 09:42 AM~7899587
> *these were picked up this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 11:42 AM~7899587
> *these were picked up this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats that in the corner? that a mold for the k/o's?


----------



## 1229

has Zenith fixed the problem with the RUSTING hubs yet???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 16 2007, 04:22 PM~7918133
> *has Zenith fixed the problem with the RUSTING hubs yet???
> *


well thats kinda of a strange ?????? im over two years into selling zenith and 5 months in house and have not one complaint yet ....hope that helps


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 16 2007, 04:22 PM~7918133
> *has Zenith fixed the problem with the RUSTING hubs yet???
> *


well thats kinda of a strange ?????? im over two years into selling zenith and 5 months in house and have not one complaint yet ....hope that helps


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 16 2007, 09:20 PM~7919262
> *well thats kinda of a strange ?????? im over two years into selling zenith and 5 months in house and have not one complaint yet ....hope that helps
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 17 2007, 11:24 AM~7923996
> *:uh:
> *


some people sell there soul to the devil, but sellin your rep ..to zenith for a few dollors.........is pretty WACK!!!! SO YOUVE NEVER SEEN RUSTY HUBS, THATS LIKE SAYIN HOMEBOYZ DOESNT SELL WIRE WHEELS ON LIL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2007, 12:33 PM~7924065
> *some  people  sell  there  soul  to  the  devil,  but  sellin  your  rep ..to  zenith  for a   few  dollors.........is pretty  WACK!!!!      SO  YOUVE  NEVER  SEEN  RUSTY  HUBS, THATS  LIKE  SAYIN  HOMEBOYZ DOESNT  SELL  WIRE WHEELS ON LIL
> *


you again i am stating "if yall new how to read" that i havent out of the all the wheels ive sold personally ..have not any complaints or issues as far as me selling my soul im not digging in peoples trash trying to make a buck ...by the way i thought you were a dayton distrubuter ....how about you stay out of my buisness and ill stay out of yours


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

also like i told you before if you got issues w/ray then take them up w/him not me dont bring me into your shit ....now all the wheels ive sold since dec 20th 2006 if there are any issues than thats my deal and ill take care of them for sure


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 17 2007, 11:38 AM~7924108
> *you again i am stating "if yall new how to read" that i havent out of the all the wheels ive sold personally ..have not any complaints or issues as far as me selling my soul im not digging in peoples trash trying to make a buck ...by the way i thought you were a dayton distrubuter ....how about you stay out of my buisness like and ill stay out of yours
> *


FIRST OF ANYTIME ANYONE WHO BOUGHT ZENITH FROM ME THAT RUSTED IS MY PROMBLEN ......8 OUT OF THE 10 WHERE FIXED...........DIGGIN INTO ANYONES TRASH HAHA, BUT WHEN SOMEONE ASKS ME MY THOUGHS ON ZENITH I GIVE THE TRUTH, NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH......YOU SEE I DONT NEED TO LIE, NOR BULLLSHIT ANYONE ON THIS SITE, OR ON THE STREET....ABOUT THE WHEELS I SELL..... DAYTON DISB....NOPE I SELL DAYTONS TIME TO TIME.... AS FAR AS YOUR BUISNESS, IF YOU SELL ZENITHS , THEN I GUESS IT SOME WHAT MAKES IT MINE WHEN A CUSTOMER ASK ME, WHO BOUGHT ZENITHS . I HAVE A RIGHT TO TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT ZENITH....
THATS NICE HOW YOU SAY !!!! OUT OF ALL THE WHEELS I **SOLD PERSONALY** I HAVENT HAD ISSUES !!! MUST BE GYPSY LUCK


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 17 2007, 01:42 PM~7924133
> *also like i told you before if you got issues w/ray then take them up w/him not me dont bring me into your shit ....now all the wheels ive sold since dec 20th 2006 if there are any issues than thats my deal and ill take care of them for sure
> *


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 17 2007, 11:42 AM~7924133
> *also like i told you before if you got issues w/ray then take them up w/him not me dont bring me into your shit ....now all the wheels ive sold since dec 20th 2006 if there are any issues than thats my deal and ill take care of them for sure
> *


THATS GREAT......MAYBE HE SOULD HAVE HIRED YOU YEARS AGO.... CAUSE THOSE BOYS SURE DIDNT CARE.....I HOPE THE WHEELS DONT HAVE ANYMORE ISSUES.....CAUSE BELIVE IT OR NOT I STILL SENT PEOPLE TO ZENITH, I JUST DONT SAY THEY ARE THE BEST ANYMORE....AND DONT CO-SIGN. LIKE I ONCE DID


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7924169
> *FIRST OF  ANYTIME  ANYONE  WHO  BOUGHT ZENITH  FROM  ME  THAT  RUSTED  IS  MY PROMBLEN ......8  OUT  OF THE  10  WHERE  FIXED...........DIGGIN  INTO  ANYONES  TRASH  HAHA,  BUT  WHEN  SOMEONE  ASKS  ME  MY  THOUGHS  ON  ZENITH  I  GIVE  THE  TRUTH,  NOTHING  BUT  THE  TRUTH......YOU  SEE  I  DONT  NEED  TO LIE, NOR BULLLSHIT ANYONE  ON THIS  SITE,  OR  ON THE  STREET....ABOUT THE  WHEELS  I  SELL.....  DAYTON  DISB....NOPE  I  SELL  DAYTONS TIME  TO  TIME....  AS  FAR  AS  YOUR  BUISNESS, IF  YOU  SELL  ZENITHS , THEN  I  GUESS IT  SOME WHAT  MAKES  IT  MINE  WHEN  A  CUSTOMER ASK  ME, WHO  BOUGHT ZENITHS . I  HAVE  A  RIGHT TO TELL THE  TRUTH ABOUT ZENITH....
> THATS  NICE  HOW  YOU  SAY !!!! OUT  OF  ALL THE  WHEELS I **SOLD PERSONALY** I  HAVENT  HAD  ISSUES !!!  MUST  BE GYPSY LUCK
> *


no its not luck keith its you and rays issue ....i cant be accountable for what happened before i got here only what ive done since ive been here ...so outa a respect i dont fuck with you cause you a good guy thats never fucked me and ive never fucked you ...keep your issues ith ray with you and ray like i said before time and time if there are any issues with wheels ive sold ill man up to it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2007, 12:54 PM~7924204
> *THATS  GREAT......MAYBE  HE  SOULD  HAVE  HIRED  YOU YEARS  AGO....  CAUSE  THOSE  BOYS SURE DIDNT CARE.....I  HOPE  THE  WHEELS  DONT HAVE  ANYMORE  ISSUES.....CAUSE  BELIVE  IT  OR NOT  I  STILL  SENT  PEOPLE  TO  ZENITH,  I  JUST  DONT SAY  THEY ARE  THE  BEST ANYMORE....AND  DONT CO-SIGN. LIKE  I  ONCE  DID
> *


i think you so correct on that note they needed me along time ago and ray knows that also ....he really dosent care thats for sure but like you i do and will allways .............ZENITH WIRE WHEEL is up forsale and hoppfully will go to a better owner


----------



## Devious Sixty8

zeniths up for sale? how much shipped?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 01:01 PM~7924259
> *zeniths up for sale?  how much shipped?
> *


$500,000,00 but ill do it for $479,000.22


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 17 2007, 11:57 AM~7924221
> *i think you so correct on that note they needed me along time ago and ray knows that also ....he really dosent care thats for sure but like you i do and will allways .............ZENITH WIRE WHEEL is up forsale and hoppfully will go to a better owner
> *


GOOD LUCK....AND GOOD LUCK TO WHO EVER BUYS ZENITH..... THERES ONLY 5%-10% OF THE PEOPLE WHO CARE FOR QUILITY WIRE WHEELS,, ILL DEAL WITH THE 90% AND SELL THEM A HELL OF A GREAT WHEEL , FOR 75% LESS


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 17 2007, 12:02 PM~7924269
> *$500,000,00 but ill do it for $479,000.22
> *


I KNO WHAT THEY PAID , AND KNO WHAT ITS REALLY WORTH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2007, 01:03 PM~7924272
> *GOOD  LUCK....AND  GOOD  LUCK TO  WHO  EVER BUYS  ZENITH.....  THERES  ONLY  5%-10%  OF THE  PEOPLE  WHO  CARE FOR QUILITY WIRE  WHEELS,,  ILL  DEAL  WITH THE  90% AND  SELL THEM  A HELL OF  A  GREAT  WHEEL ,  FOR 75% LESS
> *


ill take care of the other 40% believe me its getting there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 17 2007, 01:04 PM~7924277
> *I  KNO  WHAT  THEY  PAID ,  AND  KNO  WHAT  ITS  REALLY  WORTH
> *


pm me id like top know for sure


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 17 2007, 02:02 PM~7924269
> *$500,000,00 but ill do it for $479,000.22
> *


trade you some rusty chinaz, a 96 caprice, and a big titty gal of mine, she aint much to look at..but she got skills.


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 16 2007, 10:22 PM~7918133
> *has Zenith fixed the problem with the RUSTING hubs yet???
> *


"ive heard that from daytons and chinas too. from a friend that has heard it from a friend. "


do you have pictures? or have you just heared or what.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8

fact is anything can rust without proper care. unless its made of alumunium or stainless steel. and the stainless steel spokes zenith and dayton use, only make the spokes rust proof. dish and hub are still subject to rusting without proper care. although from what i hear, they have a better quality chrome job on them, then the usual guaranteed to rust chinaz. 

and anybody can say they heard this or heard that.. unless you got names or pics.. aint no point in adding to conversation.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:werd: :werd:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Devious Sixty8

do ya'll make a hex locking k/o with screws like that?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Str82_@May 17 2007, 04:33 PM~7924889
> *"ive heard that from daytons and chinas too. from a friend that has heard it from a friend. "
> do you have pictures? or have you just heared or what.....
> *


fool, i dont talk about shit i HEAR. if i dont see it, i dont speak on it.


i'll post pics later.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2007, 01:05 PM~7931192
> *fool, i dont talk about shit i HEAR. if i dont see it, i dont speak on it.
> i'll post pics later.
> *


ABOUT TIME


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2007, 07:05 PM~7931192
> *fool, i dont talk about shit i HEAR. if i dont see it, i dont speak on it.
> i'll post pics later.
> *


sorry but there are so many guys around here talking bullshit that it gets boring!

so please bring in the facts...


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 09:35 PM~7925275
> *fact is anything can rust without proper care.    unless its made of alumunium or stainless steel.  and the stainless steel spokes zenith and dayton use, only make the spokes rust proof.  dish and hub are still subject to rusting without proper care.    although from what i hear, they have a better quality chrome job on them, then the usual guaranteed to rust chinaz.
> 
> and anybody can say they heard this or heard that..  unless you got names or pics..  aint no point in adding to conversation.
> *



x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Str82_@May 18 2007, 03:11 PM~7931233
> *sorry but there are so many guys around here talking bullshit that it gets boring!
> 
> so please bring in the facts...
> *


I AGREE. thats why i said what i said in a joking fashion.....there is alot of those "my cousin told me that his brothers uncles homies step dad seen that shit"

i hate it when a conversation starts out with "i heard". then again, i do hear alot of shit, believing it depends on the source its coming from. but i dont talk about it unless I SEE IT.


the only thing that bugs me is, i put these wheels on my best friends coupe deville. he already had some china wires that he racked up almost 30,000 miles on when he drove the car daily for 3 years. then he bought a brand new economy car to drive daily to keep miles off the coupe, when he did that, i got him some 13x7 cross laced 72 spoke zeniths. once those wheels were put on the car sat mostly in dry storage, and when the car wasnt in storage the zeniths were (he took them off so at least the wheels could stay out of the weather even if the car cant).

the new zeniths have been on the car for less than 1000 miles. although they are a little over a year old, they have been sitting in dry storage (the same storage he keeps his clothes in) so they havent been subjected to any moisture or bad weather. THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RAIN. the wheels were just put back on the car 3 weeks ago, he brought the car to me to install new brakes and new front cylinders (the old cylinders had been on the car for about 20,000 miles driven daily). 


heres some pics i just took. (the dust on the wheels, is from pollen)



















and by the way, the pics ARE of 2 separate wheels.


----------



## Guest

Damn,


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2007, 01:19 PM~7931647
> *I AGREE. thats why i said what i said in a joking fashion.....there is alot of those "my cousin told me that his brothers uncles homies step dad seen that shit"
> 
> i hate it when a conversation starts out with "i heard". then again, i do hear alot of shit, believing it depends on the source its coming from. but i dont talk about it unless I SEE IT.
> the only thing that bugs me is, i put these wheels on my best friends coupe deville. he already had some china wires that he racked up almost 30,000 miles on when he drove the car daily for 3 years. then he bought a brand new economy car to drive daily to keep miles off the coupe, when he did that, i got him some 13x7 cross laced 72 spoke zeniths. once those wheels were put on the car sat mostly in dry storage, and when the car wasnt in storage the zeniths were (he took them off so at least the wheels could stay out of the weather even if the car cant).
> 
> the new zeniths have been on the car for less than 1000 miles. although they are a little over a year old, they have been sitting in dry storage (the same storage he keeps his clothes in) so they havent been subjected to any moisture or bad weather. THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RAIN. the wheels were just put back on the car 3 weeks ago, he brought the car to me to install new brakes and new front cylinders (the old cylinders had been on the car for about 20,000 miles driven daily).
> heres some pics i just took. (the dust on the wheels, is from pollen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way, the pics ARE of 2 separate wheels.
> *


AND RAY SAID I WAS CRAZY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF SURAFACE RUST .............IF I DIDNT WORK HERE YOU WOULD PROBABLY LISTEN TO ME ...BUT YALL WONT ,,,BUT ANYWAY I HAVE ALLWAYS SOAKED MY NEW WHEELS IN WD40 "AS THE DAYTON WIRE WHEEL WEBSITE SUGGEST" AND WHEN IT RAINS I SPRAY THEM ...THEN WHEN I CLEAN MY WHEELS I ALLWAYS USE WHEEL CLEANER "NEVER WINDEX" AND IVE NEVER EVEN HAD A CHINA WHEEL RUST ON ME ..............BUT HEY THATS JUST ME ..WE'LL WHAT I SUGGETS YOU DO IS CALL RAY AND TELL HIM SHIT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ITS OUR


----------



## Devious Sixty8

i used this once on my gun.. figured i'd try it on a rim, and never had rust problem in 3 years.. only applied it when i first got the wheels... expensive though..cause only come in those small jars. mistreated the hell out of that chinaz too, and never rusted. lol


----------



## Mr. White

these wheels are from last summer...no rain...maybe 100-200 miles...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

what are all those spots all over the wheels




mine from 1 1/2 years ago still riding


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

new wheels comming soon


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 04:44 PM~7931798
> *LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF SURAFACE RUST .............IF I DIDNT WORK HERE YOU WOULD PROBABLY LISTEN TO ME ...BUT YALL WONT ,,,BUT ANYWAY I HAVE ALLWAYS SOAKED MY NEW WHEELS IN WD40 "AS THE DAYTON WIRE WHEEL WEBSITE SUGGEST" AND WHEN IT RAINS I SPRAY THEM ...THEN WHEN I CLEAN MY WHEELS I ALLWAYS USE WHEEL CLEANER "NEVER WINDEX" AND IVE NEVER EVEN HAD A CHINA WHEEL RUST ON ME ..............BUT HEY THATS JUST ME ..WE'LL WHAT I SUGGETS YOU DO IS CALL RAY AND TELL HIM SHIT
> *


FUCK IT.


IT FIGURES YOU WOULD POINT THE BLAME AT ANYONE EXCEPT THE ZENITH COMPANY. AS USUAL NO ONE WILL ACCEPT THE RESPONSIBILITY. AND NO ONE WILL ADMIT THE FACT THAT THE PRODUCT IS TO BLAME. 



THE WHEELS WERE SOAKED WITH WD40 A WEEK BEFORE THEY WERE FIRST PUT ON THE CAR. ONCE THEY WERE ON THE CAR THEY WERE WASHED (I THINK IT WAS MOTHERS GOLD CAR WASH OR A MEGUIARS PRODUCT).


----------



## SUNNYD

been on my car 5 months always air dried when cleaning and also sprayed with wd 40 and they still rust,, car has never been in rain or spent 1 day overnight outside ,,, *and on one wheel the chrome is already peeling of the hub* thanks zenith you guys fucked me real good :thumbsdown:


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2007, 02:24 PM~7932379
> *FUCK IT.
> IT FIGURES YOU WOULD POINT THE BLAME AT ANYONE EXCEPT THE ZENITH COMPANY. AS USUAL NO ONE WILL ACCEPT THE RESPONSIBILITY. AND NO ONE WILL ADMIT THE FACT THAT THE PRODUCT IS TO BLAME.
> THE WHEELS WERE SOAKED WITH WD40 A WEEK BEFORE THEY WERE FIRST PUT ON THE CAR. ONCE THEY WERE ON THE CAR THEY WERE WASHED (I THINK IT WAS MOTHERS GOLD CAR WASH OR A MEGUIARS PRODUCT).
> *


same deal here


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

WD-40 backed all the nipples loose on 2 of my wheels once. fuck scurry on the highway... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

so basically you have one bad wheel you live in la mirada so bring it by and ill fixit i told you this a month ago


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

BRING YOU WHEEL BY OR SEND IT IN AND I WILL TAKE CARE OF IT .............................................PERIOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> been on my car 5 months always air dried when cleaning and also sprayed with wd 40 and they still rust,, car has never been in rain or spent 1 day overnight outside ,,, *and on one wheel the chrome is already peeling of the hub* thanks zenith you guys fucked me real good :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> THEY'VE BEEN ON YOUR CAR 5 MONTHS BUT HOW OLD ARE THE WHEELS


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 02:53 PM~7932518
> *so basically you have one bad wheel you live in la mirada so bring it by and ill fixit i told you this a month ago
> *


no all 4 have surface rust and 1 has peeling chrome


----------



## SUNNYD

> been on my car 5 months always air dried when cleaning and also sprayed with wd 40 and they still rust,, car has never been in rain or spent 1 day overnight outside ,,, *and on one wheel the chrome is already peeling of the hub* thanks zenith you guys fucked me real good :thumbsdown:
> THEY'VE BEEN ON YOUR CAR 5 MONTHS BUT HOW OLD ARE THE WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels purchased begining of 06 and werent put on till Nov of 06 reason being i was pieceing together a set of og 520's and didnt complete my set till NOV
Click to expand...


----------



## 83Coupe

The wheels that Tattoo-76 posted are my wheels. Barely saw any road time and thats the result. I ain't paying what it costs to ship a set of rims, thats right a set since all 4 look like that, to get them replaced considering they should have never look like this in the first place. Like he said, Zenith needs to just step up and admit to the problems instead of blaming it on everyone else. There are multiple that have posted the issues, I doubt its just coincidence. At this point, I just chalk it up as a loss.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

like i told u bring the wheels to me your rite down the street


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2007, 01:05 PM~7931192
> *
> *


hey in the pm u sent me u told me u had one new set of zenith's still....................u still got them


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 18 2007, 03:52 PM~7932510
> *WD-40 backed all the nipples loose on 2 of my wheels once. fuck scurry on the highway... :0
> *


ya wd 40 i kno to looosin spokes!!!!! .......i wont keep putting w d 40 on wire wheels


----------



## 509Rider




----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7933309
> *ya  wd  40  i kno  to  looosin  spokes!!!!! .......i  wont  keep  putting  w d  40  on  wire  wheels
> *


oh ya? INDIVIDUALS1996LA told me to "soak" my rims in wd40 to get rid of the rust.... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 18 2007, 08:49 PM~7933675
> *oh ya? INDIVIDUALS1996LA told me to "soak" my rims in wd40 to get rid of the rust.... :0
> *


it dosent loosen up the spokes come on maybe when you taking them apart .............send me the wheels ill pay the shipping and homie from la mirada bring them by ......i cant see why you guys would wait so fucking long to say something .if my wheels would have fucked up i would have sent them back right away ....waiting almost a year to put your rims on then 5 months after that there all rusty from what i see the issue is not the fuckin wheels its the rings .............lets see the letters that are stamped on the ring have cracks and crevesis (bad spelling) so moisture and water will sit there and cause rust .......so fuckit are wheels are for shit so shut the fuck up and send them back but dont wait a year to do ,......again yall have my address .......................ohh and to all the customers between today and two years ago that i sold wheels too good thing yall have some good luck with yours "or should i say use proper cleaning and care methods" :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 07:47 PM~7932760
> *hey in the pm u sent me u told me u had one new set of zenith's still....................u still got them
> *


fuck no i aint got them, i decided to sell them before the Zenith name went to shit and no one wanted to buy them. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i had these in storage for over a year, they didnt rust. so maybe the new owner will have good luck with them. i hated to sell them, because they look so good. but its the last set I had, and the last set, I will ever own.


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 10:12 PM~7933807
> *it dosent loosen up the spokes come on maybe when you taking them apart .............send me the wheels ill pay the shipping
> *


cool...what's the address I need to send em too?? I guess send me a pm...


----------



## HB WIRES

you know after reading all of this ....i see johny INDIVIDUALS1996LA is tryin to do right .( thanks ) cause if he wouldnt be a zenith now!! alot of you would have been up shit creek....hes tryin to resolve the issues and thats great..........just maybe he can bring zenith to a point where it sould be....i never was at zenith to keep a eye on what was being done right nor wrong...but hes there and hopefully there will be no more issues


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 18 2007, 09:49 PM~7933675
> *oh ya? INDIVIDUALS1996LA told me to "soak" my rims in wd40 to get rid of the rust.... :0
> *


actually, i think he said he soaks em when they are new,i'm guessing a preventative measure. didnt see where he said it was to remove rust. unless you want to show me where he said that? 



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 10:12 PM~7933807
> *it dosent loosen up the spokes come on maybe when you taking them apart .............send me the wheels ill pay the shipping and homie from la mirada bring them by ......i cant see why you guys would wait so fucking long to say something .if my wheels would have fucked up i would have sent them back right away ....waiting almost a year to put your rims on then 5 months after that there all rusty from what i see the issue is not the fuckin wheels its the rings .............lets see the letters that are stamped on the ring have cracks and crevesis (bad spelling) so moisture and water will sit there and cause rust .......so fuckit are wheels are for shit so shut the fuck up and send them back but dont wait a year to do ,......again yall have my address .......................ohh and to all the customers between today and two years ago that i sold wheels too good thing yall have some good luck with yours "or should i say use proper cleaning and care methods" :biggrin:
> *


homie of mine had some zaniths.. been passed around twice already. and still aint rusted or had any other problems. and i know for sure those lazy fk'rs didnt go thru all that trouble to care for em. and so far, i've counted two sets that have had problems.. out of how many sets that have been sold? and honestly one of em, looks like an abrasive cleaner was used on the hubs, cause rust dont cause scratches.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 18 2007, 09:37 PM~7933930
> *you  know  after  reading  all  of  this ....i  see johny  INDIVIDUALS1996LA    is  tryin  to  do  right .( thanks )  cause  if  he  wouldnt  be a  zenith  now!! alot  of  you  would  have been  up  shit  creek....hes  tryin  to  resolve the  issues  and  thats  great..........just  maybe  he  can  bring  zenith  to  a  point  where  it  sould  be....i  never  was  at  zenith to  keep  a  eye    on  what  was  being  done  right  nor  wrong...but  hes  there  and  hopefully  there  will  be  no  more  issues
> *


finally thank you thank you keith ...........i said post pics so i could see "how can i fix a problem i cant see".............then i told them to bring them to me ........homie from rollerz only came by a month ago w/brand new wheels the paint "not powder" had chiped ,ray compleained that tim had never paid him for those wheels and wanted nothing to do with them ..i got the wheels and built him new ones ..................im trying to do what i can but oi cant be bitched at for something i didnt do alls i can do is show ray the wheels and say we gotta take care of it .......again thanks keith


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 08:46 PM~7933989
> *finally thank you thank you keith ...........i said post pics so i could see "how can i fix a problem i cant see".............then i told them to bring them to me ........homie from rollerz only came by a month ago w/brand new wheels the paint "not powder" had chiped ,ray compleained that tim had never paid him for those wheels and wanted nothing to do with them ..i got the wheels and built him new ones ..................im trying to do what i can but oi cant be bitched at for something i didnt do alls i can do is show ray the wheels and say we gotta take care of it .......again thanks keith
> *


JUST DONT BS OUR FAMILY ON LIL... WE ALL KNOW THERE WAS ISSUES AND YOU HAVE FIXED THEM....YOU JUST HAVE TO BELIVE IN US, AND YOUR NEW ZENITH CUSTOMERS AND THE OLD, I WAS TOLD THEN THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT.....YOU YOU KNOW IVE ALWAYS USED THAT IN THIS GAME....THATS WHY I BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 5 YEARS


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 10:38 PM~7933936
> *actually, i think he said he soaks em when they are new,i'm guessing a preventative measure.  didnt see where he said it was to remove rust.  unless you want to show me where he said that?
> 
> *


thanks for your input...but what I'm referring to is in PM's and a phone call...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 19 2007, 12:22 AM~7934203
> *JUST  DONT  BS  OUR  FAMILY ON LIL... WE  ALL  KNOW  THERE  WAS  ISSUES  AND  YOU  HAVE  FIXED THEM....YOU  JUST  HAVE  TO  BELIVE  IN  US,  AND  YOUR NEW ZENITH  CUSTOMERS AND  THE  OLD,  I  WAS  TOLD  THEN THE  CUSTOMER IS  ALWAYS  RIGHT.....YOU  YOU  KNOW IVE  ALWAYS USED  THAT IN  THIS  GAME....THATS  WHY  I  BEEN  ON  THIS SITE  FOR  5  YEARS
> *


there WAS a problem with the hubs.


if the problem is fixed GOOD.


the thing that got all this started was, I asked (a few pages back) a simple question *"has Zenith fixed the problem with the RUSTING hubs yet???"*

and the guy acted like I was making shit up, not to mention a few of his nut swingers had to put their input in the mix. I've owned wire wheels for 16 years now, over 30 sets, NEVER had a problem with rust. 

out of all the wheels I have owned, only a 2 or 3 sets EVER seen WD40, and still they didnt rust. i dont agree with using WD40, the only thing its gonna protect is deep down in the nipples and inside the hub where the spokes lace through. Other than that, its gonna wash off as soon as you clean the wheels.



but all I asked was a simple ass question, THERE WAS A PROBLEM, NO NEED TO DENY IT, if its fixed, then be a man and say it with pride "YES WE FIXED THE PROBLEM" but trying to make it look like its a customers fault is shitty customer service AT BEST. 

out of 16 years of lowriding I gotta say I've witnessed alot of people who dont care for their wheels, but I have never been one of them, I care for a $150 set of wheels the same way as I did with a brand new set of Daytons, I've owned Players, LA, Crown, Dayton, Zenith (originals from Campbell and new ones), McLean (the old ass bolt ons and the newer knock-offs) Roadsters (bolt ons and Roadstars) I've had several sets of wheels just come in bright white boxes with NO NAMES ANYWHERE on the box. I know how to take care of wire wheels, granted, I have over looked a few things here and there, I have never seen a set of wheels rust like these Zeniths did. Its sad, very sad.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 18 2007, 11:22 PM~7934205
> *thanks for your input...but what I'm referring to is in PM's and a phone call...
> *


aight.. just trying to clarify..


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2007, 11:39 PM~7934314
> *there WAS a problem with the hubs.
> if the problem is fixed GOOD.
> the thing that got all this started was, I asked (a few pages back) a simple question "has Zenith fixed the problem with the RUSTING hubs yet???"
> 
> and the guy acted like I was making shit up, not to mention a few of his nut swingers had to put their input in the mix. I've owned wire wheels for 16 years now, over 30 sets, NEVER had a problem with rust.
> 
> out of all the wheels I have owned, only a 2 or 3 sets EVER seen WD40, and still they didnt rust.
> but all I asked was a simple ass question, THERE WAS A PROBLEM, NO NEED TO DENY IT, if its fixed, then be a man and say it with pride "YES WE FIXED THE PROBLEM" but trying to make it look like its a customers fault is shitty customer service AT BEST.
> 
> out of 16 years of lowriding I gotta say I've witnessed alot of people who dont care for their wheels, but I have never been one of them, I care for a $150 set of wheels the same way as I did with a brand new set of Daytons, I've owned Players, LA, Crown, Dayton, Zenith (originals from Campbell and new ones), McLean (the old ass bolt ons and the newer knock-offs) Roadsters (bolt ons and Roadstars) I've had several sets of wheels just come in bright white boxes with NO NAMES ANYWHERE on the box. I know how to take care of wire wheels, granted, I have over looked a few things here and there, I have never seen a set of wheels rust like these Zeniths did. Its sad, very sad.
> *


feel ya there.. its odd.. cause i've also owned la wire bolt ons, and china k/o's and never had rust problems.. and i didnt do anything to care for me, but wash em. lol.. 

didnt have some rust on dish, of last chinaz i bought.. and those didnt see rain.. so go figure.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 18 2007, 10:22 PM~7934205
> *thanks for your input...but what I'm referring to is in PM's and a phone call...
> *


call with who .probably ray not me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

over and over again ..........ive had tons of wheels as well including my zeniths and no rust..................but the one thing i will say is the problems not even on the wheels its the damm ring .thats why i did this period period period enough said


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 11:47 PM~7934367
> *call with who .probably ray not me
> *


a call with you :uh: talked to you on the phone..sent you Pm's and email.....I still got the email I sent you....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 18 2007, 10:54 PM~7934421
> *a call with you :uh:  talked to you on the phone..sent you Pm's and email.....I still got the email I sent you....
> *


okay and what exactly did i do wrong did or didnt i try to help


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 19 2007, 12:41 AM~7934337
> *feel ya there..  its odd.. cause i've also owned la wire bolt ons, and china k/o's and never had rust problems..  and i didnt do anything to care for me, but wash em. lol..
> 
> didnt have some rust on dish, of last chinaz i bought.. and those didnt see rain..  so go figure.
> *


hey shit happens.


i dont want a refund, or even a warranty. i just dont want to be blamed for wheels rusting, lol, when i know its nothing done wrong on the user end of things. and there obviously WAS a problem, im sure the problem is already fixed, but SOMEONE at zenith knows that the problem has existed. 

i mean, im old enough to know that shit happens. for all we know whoever chromed the wheels wiped buggers on the hub rings everywhere that the zenith logo was engraved, maybe that is why they rusted, who knows, but its DEFINITELY the chrome platers fault. honestly, i dont see where zenith is even to blame, they obviously have them chromed elsewhere. but the problem is, the rims are purchased from zenith, not that chrome plater.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

okay so explain why mine havent rusted at all it was probbly bad chrome dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 11:55 PM~7934436
> *okay and what exactly did i do wrong did or didnt i try to help
> *


I didn't say you did anything wrong or did not try to help.....you told me about soaking the wheels in wd40...I replied to 68imp's response..that's all


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 19 2007, 12:58 AM~7934458
> *okay so explain why mine havent rusted at all it was probbly bad chrome dammmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


could be that there was ONE bad batch of hubs. that kind of shit happens in ALL WALKS OF MANUFACTURING. 

i've seen it happen with bumpers, emblems, weatherstripping etc. i've dealt with and sold all kinds of restoration parts, hydraulic parts, engine parts, etc. EVERYONE has something bad happen at one time or another. 

some companies catch it, or do a recall. sometimes its a small lot or batch that is messed up, months later its too random to track things back down to the original batch. UNLESS everything has individual serial numbers, and only then if everything can be tracked back to the same chromer, on the same day, in the same tank etc. otherwise ever incident appears to be unrelated.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 18 2007, 11:05 PM~7934516
> *I didn't say you did anything wrong or did not try to help.....you told me about soaking the wheels in wd40...I replied to 68imp's response..that's all
> *


okay i told you to call me and let me know what happened ...i much more can i help if you dont respond


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2007, 11:09 PM~7934541
> *could be that there was ONE bad batch of hubs. that kind of shit happens in ALL WALKS OF MANUFACTURING.
> 
> i've seen it happen with bumpers, emblems, weatherstripping etc. i've dealt with and sold all kinds of restoration parts, hydraulic parts, engine parts, etc. EVERYONE has something bad happen at one time or another.
> 
> some companies catch it, or do a recall. sometimes its a small lot or batch that is messed up, months later its too random to track things back down to the original batch. UNLESS everything has individual serial numbers, and only then if everything can be tracked back to the same chromer, on the same day, in the same tank etc. otherwise ever incident appears to be unrelated.
> *


thats my point of the new ownership rays full of it im not i do my best and my best gets shit done even if he dosent like it


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 08:53 PM~7934419
> *over and over again ..........ive had tons of wheels as well including my zeniths and no rust..................but the one thing i will say is the problems not even on the wheels its the damm ring .thats why i did this period period period enough said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey man i will be there sometime next week i just hope i dont get there and you look at them and try to tell me some bullshit like put wd 40 on them or some shit like that cause if thats the case i will rather not waste the little time that i have and save the hassle and just take the L,, let me ask you a question though ,, you say all it is is just the hub ring but whats up with all the surface rust where the spokes meet the hubs and the nipples??? all these defected wheels posted up all have this problom including mine and i take excellant care of ALL my shit ,, and to be honest with you iam not a very big fan of the hub rings i think the engraved zenith on the hub looks 100000000 x better just my opinion, one of the few true things I have left..... again brother nothing against you but the company that you work for did me in real bad but just remember one thing, word of mouth gets around


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SHIT HOMIE ,,,THIS IS REALLY GETTING OLD ......JUST COME BY DAMMM

I TOOK CARE OF HIM .BRAND NEW WHEELS


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 18 2007, 09:54 PM~7932211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these wheels are from last summer...no rain...maybe 100-200 miles...
> *


where do you store them? or how often do you wash them and dont dry em?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 03:13 PM~7932323
> *new wheels comming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 18 2007, 04:13 PM~7932323
> *new wheels comming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2007, 10:54 AM~7935925
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


x2



i'll never be able to afford some zeniths. only come here to do window shopping.  maybe i'll get my baby momma to get 2nd job.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Str82_@May 19 2007, 09:56 AM~7935585
> *where do you store them? or how often do you wash them and dont dry em?
> *


those used to be my wheels.. the car was ALWAYS in the garage if it wasnt being driven, I dont lowride in the rain or snow, and the car was washed maybe 10 times last summer, after which they were *usually* blown dry with compressed air. I cleaned them with eagle one wire wheel cleaner and a soft bristled brush.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

WOW I BET KIETH IS LAUGHING HIS ASS OFF AND SAYING I TOLD U SO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ON AND ON THIS WILL NEVER END HEY I WASHED MY CAR EVERY FUCKIN WEEKEND DROVE MY SHIT HOPPED MY SHIT AND THE WHEELS STILL LOOK BRAND NEW 

EVERYONE SAYS THEY NEVER DROVE IT OR WASHED THEM ......WELL IF MINE LASTED THEN MAYBE YALL SHOULD USE THEM MAYBE THAT WILL HELP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 19 2007, 06:32 PM~7937288
> *ON AND ON THIS WILL NEVER END HEY I WASHED MY CAR EVERY FUCKIN WEEKEND DROVE MY SHIT HOPPED MY SHIT AND THE WHEELS STILL LOOK BRAND NEW
> 
> EVERYONE SAYS THEY NEVER DROVE IT OR WASHED THEM ......WELL IF MINE LASTED THEN MAYBE YALL SHOULD USE THEM MAYBE THAT WILL HELP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how old are yours? seems like maybe there was just a bad batch?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

1 1/2


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 19 2007, 07:27 PM~7937457
> *1 1/2
> *


i bought those maybe like feb/march of 06, dont know when they were produced though


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 19 2007, 06:10 PM~7937669
> *i bought those  maybe like feb/march of 06, dont know when they were produced though
> *


there marked on the hubs


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 19 2007, 11:23 PM~7938616
> *there marked on the hubs
> *


pic of the location of the marking
?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 19 2007, 12:44 PM~7936103
> *x2
> i'll never be able to afford some zeniths.  only come here to do window shopping.      maybe i'll get my baby momma to get 2nd job.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 20 2007, 05:16 PM~7941939
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Devious Sixty8

blue on that first one, is really nice.. candy red gave me woody.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 19 2007, 04:32 PM~7937288
> *ON AND ON THIS WILL NEVER END HEY I WASHED MY CAR EVERY FUCKIN WEEKEND DROVE MY SHIT HOPPED MY SHIT AND THE WHEELS STILL LOOK BRAND NEW
> 
> EVERYONE SAYS THEY NEVER DROVE IT OR WASHED THEM ......WELL IF MINE LASTED THEN MAYBE YALL SHOULD USE THEM MAYBE THAT WILL HELP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

another happy customer of mine


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 22 2007, 09:49 AM~7955343
> *another happy customer of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where that picture from????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 22 2007, 03:12 PM~7956168
> *where that picture from????
> *


BAD ASS RIDE


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 22 2007, 12:19 PM~7956213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN YOU GUYS DO SOME NICE ASS RIMS LIKE ALL 3 OF THOSE COLORED ONES :0


----------



## plague

R THESE FOR THAT LINCOLN IN TEXAS IF SO THAT RIDE IS GOING TO BE EVEN CLEANER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

i made them for it


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 22 2007, 12:31 PM~7956292
> *DAMN YOU GUYS DO SOME NICE ASS RIMS LIKE ALL 3 OF THOSE COLORED ONES :0
> *


i wonder who does all there colors :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7958567
> *i wonder who does all there colors :biggrin:
> *


SOME GAY GUY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

BAD ASS WHEELS FOR A BAD ASS CAR 
B"I"G FAMILY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STOP WAISTING YOUR TIME JD..........ZENITH MAKES A NICE WHEEL DOG THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.......I'VE SEEN RUST ON EVERY WHEEL AT ONE POINT OR ANOTHER....CHINAS..... DAYTONS..... LA WIRES.....ROADSTAR..... ROADSTER YOU NAME IT SO WHAT.... THATS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN WATER MEETS METAL YOU GET RUST AM I WRONG? THE MAN SAID HE WOULD FIX ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE WHEELS RIGHT.......NOW I COULD SEE IF HE SAID FUCK YOU I AINT FIXIN SHIT.......


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 22 2007, 10:22 PM~7959429
> *BAD ASS WHEELS FOR A BAD ASS CAR
> B"I"G FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man, that 62 gonna be even harder with them on there. Can't wait to see the fresh look.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

hey tim here ya go candy purple


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

candy green


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

these have to be my favorite
they look killer in person


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 22 2007, 08:21 PM~7959420
> *SOME GAY GUY
> *


 :0 DOES HE WEAR A G-STRING LIKE YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 23 2007, 08:26 PM~7966026
> *:0 DOES HE WEAR A G-STRING LIKE YOURS :biggrin:
> *


those chrome/purple ones above would look good on lac in ur avatar.


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@May 23 2007, 07:26 PM~7966026
> *:0 DOES HE WEAR A G-STRING LIKE YOURS :biggrin:
> *


NOPE HIS IS PURPLE W/SPARKLYS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 03:02 PM~7965247
> *these have to be my favorite
> they look killer in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you not fuck up the knock-off?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

there's a tool that goes on top that you can hit instead


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 24 2007, 12:44 PM~7970152
> *there's a tool that goes on top that you can hit instead
> *


was it that gray thing u posted other day? looks like a wrench with shape of a whole spinner


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 11:52 AM~7970196
> *was it that gray thing u posted other day?  looks like a wrench with shape of a whole spinner
> *


correct


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+May 24 2007, 09:44 AM~7970152-->
> 
> 
> 
> there's a tool that goes on top that you can hit instead
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 09:52 AM~7970196
> *was it that gray thing u posted other day?  looks like a wrench with shape of a whole spinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 21 2007, 10:39 AM~7947607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice homie. Are you the same guy on e-bay?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

yes sir


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 24 2007, 12:43 PM~7970965
> *yes sir
> *


Thanks for getting back so gotdamn fast. Tell HOMEBOYZ thats how bizness is done.No secreteries or co-signers, just questions and answers. MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS. We will do bizness Homie. thanks again


----------



## show-bound

mutha fn sexxy as rims!!!

the zeniths knockoffs and hub do it for me!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@May 24 2007, 02:49 PM~7971001
> *Thanks for getting back so gotdamn fast. Tell HOMEBOYZ thats how bizness is done.No secreteries or co-signers, just questions and answers. MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS. We will do bizness Homie. thanks again
> *


peeps has been here alooooooong time...

theres a code on here that peeps follow...

welcome to the land of shit talkers and game walkers...

use your pm if you dont want nobody n your buis....lol


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 24 2007, 12:55 PM~7971034
> *peeps has been here alooooooong time...
> 
> theres a code on here that peeps follow...
> 
> welcome to the land of shit talkers and game walkers...
> 
> use your pm if you dont want nobody n your buis....lol
> *


That sounds girley or high schooly to me but for each its own.


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 24 2007, 12:55 PM~7971034
> *peeps has been here alooooooong time...
> 
> theres a code on here that peeps follow...
> 
> welcome to the land of shit talkers and game walkers...
> 
> use your pm if you dont want nobody n your buis....lol
> *


Cyber shit talkers, I like that :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## scrapin82regal

How much 4 a set of these just wheels all chrome thanks hommie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@May 28 2007, 02:58 PM~7993557
> *How much 4 a set of these just wheels all chrome thanks hommie
> *


$1350


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~

Sorry about that this is the rim i was talking about but a set of 72 spoke 13x7 shipped to 32909


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TEAM M&M_@May 29 2007, 12:17 AM~7997588
> *Sorry about that this is the rim i was talking about but a set of 72 spoke 13x7 shipped to 32909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1600 to $1640 shipped


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 01:52 PM~7964241
> *hey tim here ya go candy purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 04:02 PM~7965247
> *these have to be my favorite
> they look killer in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

<span style=\'color:red\'>THESE ARE FOR GARY FROM HAWAII


----------



## swiftss13




----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

DAMN THAT REGAL AND THAT IMPALA GONNA BE SITTIN NICE.......


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 09:42 AM~7899587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 14*7 sent 73104 for 85 elco


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@May 31 2007, 09:20 PM~8019293
> *how much 14*7 sent 73104 for 85 elco
> *


$1690


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 31 2007, 11:44 PM~8020014
> *$1690
> *


MAN THAT IS A GOOD PRICE, I WILL BE GETTING WITH YA DOGG, ONCE THE CAR GOES TOO THE BOTH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 1 2007, 05:47 AM~8021270
> *MAN THAT IS A GOOD PRICE, I WILL BE GETTING WITH YA DOGG, ONCE THE CAR GOES TOO THE BOTH
> *


cool just let me know


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 31 2007, 09:44 PM~8020014
> *$1690
> *


damn thats sweet, Ill c u next month uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 31 2007, 02:31 PM~8015986
> *THESE ARE FOR SHANE B"I"G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shane's rims.. what color is that? that a GM color? looks familiar.


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 29 2007, 11:14 AM~8000022
> *:0
> *


How much 4 these, but RED................thanks


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 23 2007, 03:35 PM~7965086
> *candy green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I mean't these


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

$1750


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CANDY RED W/1/2 CHROME LIP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CANDY RED W/1/2 CHROME LIP


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> [
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the 72 spoke 14*7 sent to 73104?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

what state


----------



## KAKALAK

wheels look damn good Dayton has got some serious competition!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

damn...those are nice.. is there a pic of those with the k/o's on them?


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 2 2007, 07:40 AM~8027822
> *what state
> *


73104 oklahoma


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2007, 08:29 AM~8027981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn...those are nice.. is there a pic of those with the k/o's on them?
> *


x2


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 2 2007, 08:40 AM~8027822
> *what state
> *


If i had a set of super-swepts with the black chips and i threw in some $$ would you trade me for a set of locking two-wings?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@Jun 3 2007, 11:16 AM~8032679
> *73104 oklahoma
> *


$1700


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Jun 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8032824
> *If i had a set of super-swepts  with the black chips and i threw in some $$ would you trade me for a set of locking two-wings?
> *


what shape are they in


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 3 2007, 12:23 PM~8032880
> *what shape are they in
> *


They are on the car and there's no dings or dents. They have only been put on once, less than 2 years old and less than 500 miles on rims. Only reason i have them is because Keith didn't have the locking two-wings in stock back when i ordered the rims. I know this pic doesn't show much detail but i think two wings would look better on this car. I'll post close-up pics tomorrow when i get home from work...


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Jun 3 2007, 10:28 PM~8036125
> *They are on the car and there's no dings or dents. They have only been put on once, less than 2 years old and less than 500 miles on rims. Only reason i have them is because Keith didn't have the locking two-wings in stock back when i ordered the rims. I know this pic doesn't show much detail but i think two wings would look better on this car. I'll post close-up pics tomorrow when i get home from work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOL YOU GOT A PM


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2007, 07:13 AM~8044656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH YOUR PIC THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

BREAK BREAD THESE ARE ON THERE WAY TO THE VALLEY


----------



## Devious Sixty8

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

MAYHEM LOOOOOOKY










I KNOW WHO THESE BELONG TOOO


----------



## Mr Impala

I hear you got some special wheels over there


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 5 2007, 11:46 AM~8046004
> *I hear you got some special wheels over there
> *




:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 5 2007, 12:46 PM~8046004
> *I hear you got some special wheels over there
> *


VERY SPECIAL I THINK THERE EVEN THE WHEELS OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TO HAWAII


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## swiftss13

:biggrin: I can't hardly wait


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 5 2007, 02:19 PM~8047003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you got too many fucken rims to pick from homie. 14*7 to 73104 OKLAHOMA$$$$$$$$


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@Jun 6 2007, 04:57 PM~8055030
> *Damn you got too many fucken rims to pick from homie. 14*7 to 73104 OKLAHOMA$$$$$$$$
> *


YOU WANT THESE EXACT WHEELS $1350 SHIPPED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ICECOLD63

dem ZZZZ's lookin good!!!


----------



## bowtieconnection

ttt


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 7 2007, 01:19 PM~8061012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

fuckin sweet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 8 2007, 08:39 PM~8069199
> *fuckin sweet
> *


yessssssss...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

your wheels are ready


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 13 2007, 02:53 PM~8097227
> *your wheels are ready
> *


ya i know ,im more concerned with the package you sent me fokker!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OKAY EVERYONE WANTED THEM SO I HAD THEM MADE AND HERE THAY ARE 
NOW THESE ARE PICS OF RAW KNOCKOFFS THEY WILL BE STAMPED ON THE EARS AND THEN CHROME OR GOLD PLATED 
AND SOLD ONLY W/SETS OF WHEELS


----------



## Devious Sixty8

any chance of hex locking knock offs?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

nope


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 13 2007, 08:32 PM~8099643
> *nope
> *


 :tears:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 13 2007, 12:48 PM~8097536
> *OKAY EVERYONE WANTED THEM SO I HAD THEM MADE AND HERE THAY ARE
> NOW THESE ARE PICS OF RAW KNOCKOFFS THEY WILL BE STAMPED ON THE EARS AND THEN CHROME OR GOLD PLATED
> AND SOLD ONLY W/SETS OF WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

<span style=\'color:red\'>INDIVIDUALS MISSISSIPPI


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

how much for a set of 13x7 center golds straight laced ????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 14 2007, 02:26 PM~8104763
> *how much for a set of 13x7 center golds straight laced ????
> *


72'S $1850 96'S $1950


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 14 2007, 01:29 PM~8104780
> *72'S $1850 96'S $1950
> *


 :0 imma have to do some serious saving


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPEND SPEND SPEND THATMONEY


----------



## CP

i gotta get some z's.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

i gotem


----------



## Devious Sixty8

found this in google search.. ya'll still sell these barless knock offs? this is sort of what i meant when i asked about a locking hex k/o..but now that i see it, its not truely a hex k/o.. just ko without bars.


----------



## travieso1967

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 5 2007, 02:44 PM~8045985
> *MAYHEM LOOOOOOKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW WHO THESE BELONG TOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking for a set of 13" zeniths....... all chrome body..... gold beauty ring....... gold nipples.... gold knock-off.... these are for my 85 regal.... what would the price be for these, and what would the cost be to send them to Fort Hood, TX (army Base) 76549


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 20 2007, 07:53 AM~8141033
> *nice
> *


yes they are


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

MY NEW SHOE'S


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

*



CAN U START A DESIGN TEAM SO I CAN GET ON THE PAY ROLL? :biggrin:*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CHECKS IN THE MAIL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 26 2007, 09:59 AM~8178971
> *MY NEW SHOE'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAD TO DO IT FOR THE FOURTH , DIDNT U? WHY U LIKE TO MAKE GROWN MEN CRY?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

MY SA TEX BROTHER "FRANKY" TOLD ME IT WAS FUN


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 26 2007, 11:38 AM~8179638
> *MY SA TEX BROTHER "FRANKY" TOLD ME IT WAS FUN
> *




*IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

<span style=\'color:red\'>B"I"G


----------



## Sid

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 26 2007, 10:59 AM~8178971
> *MY NEW SHOE'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HERE YA GO ZENITH LOVERS I HAD THESE MADE FOR YOUR CLUB JACKETS


----------



## freeky deeky

do these k/o's go on like normal k/o's or do they not screw on? they look alittle different


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

they go on like normal knockoffs


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

FINISHED TODAY










BLACK CHROME


----------



## MR.*512*

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> MY NEW SHOE'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see them on the ride already!  Just like the pic with the front end in the air... damn, this cadillac just keeps getting better :thumbsup:
> 
> From the last couple of pages it looks like Individuals is only rollin on Zeniths :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 20 2007, 08:03 AM~8141103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much i need these for the ride :0


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 6 2007, 07:19 PM~8250713
> *From the last couple of pages it looks like Individuals is only rollin on Zeniths  :0 [/color]
> *


 :yes: 

Just mentioned that you the homie on another topic........ :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

FOR SURE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

switchman's new shoes


----------



## 509Rider

Be sure you post mine up :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 17 2007, 09:34 PM~8332510
> *Be sure you post mine up :biggrin:
> *


for sure


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 09:36 AM~7899549
> *candy pepsi blue 72 reverse blue front spoke hub and knockoff
> forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do these go 4?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

im letting those go for $1500


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7703227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like these rims w/ that hub.how much?13reverse


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

1350


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 17 2007, 09:38 PM~8333195
> *1350
> *


how many spokes does the all chrome 1s have?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

the ones in the pics 72 spoke but we also have 96 spoke


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 17 2007, 09:46 PM~8333277
> *the ones in the pics 72 spoke but we also have 96 spoke
> *


same price?and what looks cleaner 72/96 spokes?


----------



## 509Rider

Clear your pm box JD.


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE

WAT UP MAYNE, THIS YA BOY QWIK DEVILLE FRUM THA " NITE LIFE CRUISERS" C.C. IN SAY-TOWN, I HAD THA LIME-GOLD 91'FLEETWOOD LAC, LOOKS LIKE U DOIN A GOOD JOB UP THERE, HOLD IT DOWN.... FUK ALL HATERZ !!!!!! STAY PIMPIN MAYNE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Jul 17 2007, 10:49 PM~8333315
> *same price?and what looks cleaner 72/96 spokes?
> *


same price ...i prefer 72's


----------



## Gus D

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 24 2007, 09:12 PM~7545464
> *HERE IS THE POST THAT WILL HAVE ALL THE WHEELS WE'VE DONE SINCE I TOOK OVER ZENITH WIRE WHEELS IN DEC  2006 I HAVE PUT OUT ALOT OF WHEELS SINCE THEN AND I WILL POST ALL OF THEM HERE ALONG WITH THE CARS THAT ARE RIDING ON THEM . I AM WORKING WITH SOME OF THE BEST SHOPS ACROSS THE GLOBE TO PUT OUT ONE OF THE BEST WIRE WHEELS MONEY CAN BUY .SO PLEASE ENJOY MY PICTURES AND ADD YOU REPLYS ..THANK YOU FOR MAKING 2007 START OFF SO GOOD
> *


Where and who is your nearest distributor in Riverside CA?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

me


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 6 2007, 06:53 PM~8250543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


How much for these exact ones homie? are they 13's? lmk


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

yep 13's $1650


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 18 2007, 06:23 PM~8339449
> *yep 13's $1650
> *


shipped? :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ill do shipped


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 18 2007, 10:22 PM~8342091
> *ill do shipped
> *


where are u located?la /oc......address where i can go and check your rims out...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

14630 INDUSTRY CA LA MIRADA 90638 FOR NOW


----------



## Gus D

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 19 2007, 02:42 PM~8346936
> *14630 INDUSTRY CA LA MIRADA 90638 FOR NOW
> *


Do you have a shop or do you distribute from home?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

price for set of all chrome 13x7 cross lace picked up?


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

[/quote]









[/quote]
What up homie? Should've hit you first. How soon is soon on th 20 and 22's. Igot a 1996 Impala SS(no clone :biggrin and these with back black spokes would be sick.And can you tell me what price range would they be at if you got that info? No gold just black and lil chrome homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Gus D_@Jul 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8350934
> *Do you have a shop or do you distribute from home?
> *


thats the address from our shop


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 20 2007, 02:18 AM~8351503
> *price for set of all chrome 13x7 cross lace picked up?
> *


1350


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 20 2007, 08:03 AM~8141103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## hoodstar

I NEED A PRICE QUOTE FOR SOME 14X7 CROSS LACED WHEELS P.M ME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 30 2007, 01:44 PM~7804766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Which ones are these. How Much$. Whats tha Difference in the Chinas, Roadsters and Z's. My Last pair of wires were A Set of old School Mcleans and a set daytons. I come out from being Locked up and theres like different Brands. Help Me Out.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

who wants to claim these :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 24 2007, 12:01 AM~8376716
> *who wants to claim these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ZENITH


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

>











[/quote]
What up homie? Should've hit you first. How soon is soon on th 20 and 22's. Igot a 1996 Impala SS(no clone :biggrin and these with back black spokes would be sick.And can you tell me what price range would they be at if you got that info? No gold just black and lil chrome homie
[/quote]


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 23 2007, 11:01 PM~8376716
> *who wants to claim these :biggrin:
> PRICE? With shipping to 60638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2007, 08:32 AM~8395256
> *
> *



THERE YOU GO ABEL FOR UR RIDE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## byrds87

Got mine last week thanks Dogg!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Jul 28 2007, 06:37 PM~8415522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine last week thanks Dogg!
> *


  damn homie you ride looks even better with the Z's


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 28 2007, 07:41 PM~8415860
> * damn homie you ride looks even better with the Z's
> *


thanks bigg dogg


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Jul 28 2007, 09:17 PM~8416080
> *thanks bigg dogg
> *


looks sweet as hell take care of those wheels and first that precious baby girl


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jul 28 2007, 09:02 PM~8416333
> *looks sweet as hell take care of those wheels and first that precious baby girl
> *


you got that right bigg dogg :biggrin:


----------



## byrds87

:biggrin:


----------



## byrds87

:biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 26 2007, 11:15 AM~8395545
> *THERE YOU GO ABEL FOR UR RIDE
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## 509Rider

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

hey johnny have you got the money order i sent you for the 72 spokes yet


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Aug 5 2007, 06:23 PM~8478222
> *hey johnny have you got the money order i sent you for the 72 spokes yet
> *


thats a negitive ill check tomarrow


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 6 2007, 01:17 AM~8481586
> *thats a negitive ill check tomarrow
> *


thats cool just keep me posted


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

got it today thanks


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

cool so a couple of weeks to gettem laced up :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

yes sir


----------



## malomonte

TTT


----------



## abel




----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

>


How soon is soon on th 20 and 22's. And can you tell me what price range would they be at if you got that info? No gold just black and lil chrome.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

working on it


----------



## 509Rider

Ill add mine since JD didnt , I just got them today some of the nicest wheels I have seen.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 13 2007, 07:19 PM~8545485
> *Ill add mine since JD didnt , I just got them today some of the nicest wheels I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait too see them on the car


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 13 2007, 05:19 PM~8545485
> *Ill add mine since JD didnt , I just got them today some of the nicest wheels I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not the nicest picture :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 11:23 PM~8547877
> *not the nicest picture :uh:
> *


Shuddup fucker I was excited. :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> How soon is soon on th 20 and 22's. And can you tell me what price range would they be at if you got that info? No gold just black and lil chrome.


[/quote]
[/quote]
okay well all chrome's will start price at $2595 thats with a 5 year no B.S. warranty add $200 for solid powder outers $250 candy $125 hubs $150 nips $150 spokes $125 kncokoff 
they will be 96 spoke's


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 14 2007, 10:38 AM~8551072
> *
> okay well all chrome's will start price at $2595 thats with a 5 year no B.S. warranty add $200 for solid powder outers $250 candy $125 hubs $150 nips $150 spokes $125 kncokoff
> they will be 96 spoke's
> *


Dont like the way 22's ride on my homies car.but I like those prices. So what about 20's are they about the same. And thanks for getting back at me man. I didnt want to give my arms and legs, and ebay my kids for a set of daytons. When will they be available homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@Aug 16 2007, 10:10 AM~8568066
> *Dont like the way 22's ride on my homies car.but I like those prices. So what about 20's are they about the same. And thanks for getting back at me man. I didnt want to give my arms and legs, and ebay my kids for a set of daytons. When will they be available homie
> *


there ready now 20's and 22's same price


----------



## LilCripples

> How much for these? Also how much for these but just chrome?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

pm sent


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 13 2007, 10:15 PM~8548252
> *Shuddup fucker I was excited. :angry:
> *


I have to have Zeniths now too :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## DarknessWithin

whoa.... how much for a set of these with white chips???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

sorry no white chips


----------



## DarknessWithin

:0 


edit; how much for the exact set shown then?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 19 2007, 10:11 AM~8587913
> *:0
> edit; how much for the exact set shown then?
> *


$300 for 4 k/o


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

HOW MY RIMS COMIN OUT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Aug 19 2007, 02:33 PM~8589413
> *HOW MY RIMS COMIN OUT
> *


done shipping tomarrow


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 19 2007, 11:45 AM~8588814
> *$300 for 4 k/o
> *


  
looks like i'll be sitting on that......
thanks for the reply.


----------



## i rep big i

> hey MARK











[/quote]
man those r some nice wheels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 19 2007, 03:42 PM~8589802
> *done shipping tomarrow
> *


already where the pics at?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

tomarrow


----------



## MRPITIFUL

hey homie how much for a set all chrome 13x7 96 spokes for a caddy?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

$1350


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 20 2007, 01:38 PM~8597667
> *$1350
> *


can i pick them up at the warehouse or do I have to mail order them?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 20 2007, 03:01 PM~8597888
> *can i pick them up at the warehouse or do I have to mail order them?
> *


you can pick them up from me but its all prepaid and made to order


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 20 2007, 02:24 PM~8598058
> *you can pick them up from me but its all prepaid and made to order
> *


that's cool. I can drop you off the funds. how long does it take to make the wheels homie?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 21 2007, 11:53 AM~8605862
> *that's cool. I can drop you off the funds.  how long does it take to make the wheels homie?
> *


2 weeks


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:33 PM~8607548
> *2 weeks
> *


2 weeks!!! good Lord!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

they are not mass produced homie....2 weeks ain't bad for MADE TO ORDER.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 21 2007, 03:46 PM~8608282
> *2 weeks!!! good Lord!!!!!!!!!
> *


okay bring me the money tomarrow and pick up the wheels on wed 7 days .........................BREAK BREAD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Aug 19 2007, 02:33 PM~8589413
> *HOW MY RIMS COMIN OUT
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMM ZENITHS


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 21 2007, 06:51 PM~8610668
> *okay bring me the money tomarrow and pick up the wheels on wed 7 days .........................BREAK BREAD
> *


see you Tuesday!!!!!!! who do I ask for?


----------



## Hustler on the go

What is the price for a 5 13x7 gold nipples,hub,and the outer part of the lip gold. Everything else white coated.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 22 2007, 03:45 PM~8617830
> *see you Tuesday!!!!!!!  who do I ask for?
> *


JD ORDER TUESDAY PICK UP THE FOLLOWING TUESDAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 22 2007, 04:56 PM~8618408
> *What is the price for a 5 13x7 gold nipples,hub,and the outer part of the lip gold. Everything else white coated.
> *


$2500


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 21 2007, 09:20 PM~8611608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYN I CANT WAIT TO GETT'EM ON THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@May 14 2007, 09:36 AM~7899549
> *candy pepsi blue 72 reverse blue front spoke hub and knockoff
> forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THERE WILL BE A PRICE INCREASE IN THE NEXT 30 DAYS...........SORRY BUY QUALITY COUNTS


----------



## byrds87

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Jul 28 2007, 06:37 PM~8415522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine last week thanks Dogg!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ballin :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

What am I looking at for 13x7 72 spoke chrome with the locking K/O's? Shipped to 42262 Oak grove KY.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

HERE YOU GO JD.........

































































*HONEST HUSTLE*


----------



## Boy.HighClass

damn zeniths are some nice ass wheels


----------



## bluebyrd86

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 23 2007, 06:19 PM~8627684
> *What am I looking at for 13x7 72 spoke chrome with the locking K/O's? Shipped to 42262 Oak grove KY.
> *


$1450 shipped


----------



## Airborne

Is it true that the offset is changing? That is a great price!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 24 2007, 05:38 AM~8630808
> *Is it true that the offset is changing? That is a great price!
> *


changed


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:

beautiful


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 










:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


*MAN THAT FUCKIN SUX!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LARGE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 23 2007, 10:50 AM~8623061
> *THERE WILL BE A PRICE INCREASE IN THE NEXT 30 DAYS...........SORRY BUY QUALITY COUNTS
> *



Ay chingon Nooooooo! I've been saving my pennies for a set!


----------



## DarknessWithin

still no black or white chips?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 31 2007, 08:50 PM~8689765
> *Ay chingon Nooooooo! I've been saving my pennies for a set!
> *


YOU ALLREADY HAVE A SET


----------



## Stickz

*LOOK OUT FOR THE ZENITH BOOTH AT VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2007*


----------



## LARGE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 1 2007, 01:17 AM~8690447
> *YOU ALLREADY HAVE A SET
> *


 I do ? Aww shit! Your right! 

:thumbsup: Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 3 2007, 12:40 AM~8700434
> *I do ? Aww shit! Your right!
> 
> :thumbsup: Thanks for reminding me!
> *


i cant wait to see the car next week :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

you gonna get back at me on these rims bro?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 3 2007, 11:21 AM~8702078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna get back at me on these rims bro?
> *


I THOUGHT THEY WERE IN BETTER SHAPE ILL DO A HALF DEAL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 1 2007, 03:43 AM~8689938
> *still no black or white chips?
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8

wish i could afford z's like ya'll bawla's.. mayne..


----------



## blvd ace miami

how much for a set like this


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 3 2007, 11:21 AM~8702078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna get back at me on these rims bro?
> *


let me know what you found out bro..i would like to put on ebay tomm if he dont want them thanks. or i can call ya.


----------



## rd62rdstr

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Aug 29 2007, 09:46 PM~8675090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These in 13X7 reverse all chrome with locking knockoff to Tucson Az 85743?


----------



## rd62rdstr

Hey Maverick, what's wrong with thise rims?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Sep 6 2007, 02:20 PM~8731239
> *These in 13X7 reverse all chrome with locking knockoff to Tucson Az 85743?
> *


$1495


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8725053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set like this
> *


*DAMN* THEM SUM NICE WHEELS


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2007, 07:56 PM~8733382
> *DAMN THEM SUM NICE WHEELS
> *


i think they look like azz


----------



## Devious Sixty8

these are better


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Sep 6 2007, 02:21 PM~8731249
> *Hey Maverick, what's wrong with thise rims?
> *


2 have some minor chrome flaking on the dish..and one has a knick in the barrel. I consider them in very good shape for the age. The chrome still outshines any china by far. I am considering having the hub and barrel on these powder coated.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:03 PM~8733426
> *these are better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they'ed look alot better if you put sum tires on them and bolt them bishes under that 68 muthaship you got *****


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## Str82

still got no black chips?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Sep 18 2007, 01:07 AM~8814449
> *still got no black chips?
> *


nope i told yall it would be awhile


----------



## 88monteSS

price on 15" 100 sppoke chrome with burgundy nipples and burgundy center caps? shipped to Calgary, Alberta Canada T2V 4E4?


----------



## Beanerking1

how much for these but instead of the gold, white and chrome shipped to az, 86401 oh in a 13x7


----------



## Mark.

Thanks again Johnny :thumbsup:  Greets from Amsterdam :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 18 2007, 01:50 PM~8817482
> *Thanks again Johnny  :thumbsup:    Greets from Amsterdam :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that biatch is hott as fuck i love it i love it alot :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 18 2007, 10:07 AM~8815818
> *how much for these but instead of the gold, white and chrome shipped to az, 86401 oh in a 13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1750 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Sep 18 2007, 10:06 AM~8815808
> *price on 15" 100 sppoke chrome with burgundy nipples and burgundy center caps? shipped to Calgary, Alberta Canada T2V 4E4?
> *


zeniths come in 72 and 96 spoke $1495 plus $200 shipping


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

do you guys make something in a 16 FWD ?, doesnt matter whether its bolt on or koff


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 19 2007, 08:04 PM~8828123
> *do you guys make something in a 16 FWD ?, doesnt matter whether its bolt on or koff
> *


BOTH $1595


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 19 2007, 09:17 PM~8828264
> *BOTH $1595
> *


Gold?


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 18 2007, 12:50 PM~8817482
> *Thanks again Johnny  :thumbsup:    Greets from Amsterdam :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 20 2007, 06:58 PM~8835991
> *Gold?
> *


extra


----------



## BeAnZ

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 5 2007, 07:18 PM~8725053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set like this but Candy red shipped to Fl 33563?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Sep 23 2007, 08:36 AM~8851509
> *How much for a set like this but Candy red shipped to Fl 33563?
> *


$1800 shipped


----------



## byrds87

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

how much for some 14's for a big body


kandy red dish, half spokes gold with gold hub and other half of spokes kandy red?? shipped to 55427 

also a price with tires.. thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Sep 25 2007, 12:21 AM~8864634
> *how much for some  14's for a big body
> kandy red dish, half spokes gold with gold hub and other half of spokes kandy red??  shipped to 55427
> 
> also a price with tires.. thanks
> *


$2250 SHIPPED ADD $150 FOR TIRES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW SO PLEASE COME BY AND SAY HELLO :wave: :wave: 
OHH AND IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW NOW SO I CAN BRING IT


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Sep 25 2007, 11:25 PM~8871493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc

how much for these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 28 2007, 12:55 PM~8889491
> *how much for these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1650


----------



## 64ssdrop

i have series 2 zeniths but i need the tool to loosen or tighten the adapter let me knowif anybody still sells them


----------



## big brown

u guys sell white walls to or do u know were i can get some down here in georgia cuz i looked every where and nobody carries them


----------



## big brown

oh the size 155/80/13


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

$200 shipped


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

CHECK IT OUT JD FINALLY PUT EM ON HAD HELL FINDING TIRES PICS SUCKS THOU CAM PHONE ILL REPOST LATER 
















:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

lookin good cant wait to see the better pics


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ZENITHS DAMMMIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 2 2007, 07:19 PM~8918853
> *ZENITHS  DAMMMIIIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 77towncar

wheels of the year right there :nicoderm:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

:wave:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 25 2007, 12:57 AM~7545765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## MotownScandal

price on these please 13x7 reverse with adapters and two bar straight knock off and tires shipped to 48192 thanks


----------



## MotownScandal

these are the knock offs i want


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Oct 14 2007, 01:42 AM~8996026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price on these please 13x7 reverse with adapters and two bar straight knock off and tires shipped to 48192 thanks
> *


$1750 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by crooked on chrome_@Oct 14 2007, 01:48 AM~8996043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the knock offs i want
> *


we dont have those chips anymore


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 14 2007, 07:00 PM~8997619
> *we dont have those chips anymore
> *


do you have some other black or neutral chips? 

you promised me a set of the old blacks because they werent available, but if they dont come back anymore....?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Oct 15 2007, 01:05 AM~9002631
> *do you have some other black or neutral chips?
> 
> you promised me a set of the old blacks because they werent available, but if they dont come back anymore....?
> *


THEY WILL IM WORKING ON THAT NOW 
HEY I MET YOUR FRIENDS HERE LAST NIGHT THERE SOME GREAT GUYS


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 15 2007, 04:44 PM~9004396
> *THEY WILL IM WORKING ON THAT NOW -
> *



HEY I MET YOUR FRIENDS HERE LAST NIGHT THERE SOME GREAT GUYS <--??


----------



## GPone

any crome 14x6's?????????

how much shipped to 02125


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 16 2007, 05:52 AM~9012266
> *any crome 14x6's?????????
> 
> how much shipped to 02125
> *


$1525


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i was just wondering how mcuh a set of 13x7s would run me with a candy brown dish and a chrome lip with gold spokes, chrome nipples and gold hub with a chrome knockoff? shipped with and without tires?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 16 2007, 05:12 PM~9016601
> *i was just wondering how mcuh a set of 13x7s would run me with a candy brown dish and a chrome lip with gold spokes, chrome nipples and gold hub with a chrome knockoff? shipped with and without tires?
> *


$2100 2200


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

YOU GONNA HAVE A BOOTH AT SEMA?


----------



## OLDTIME47

SOMEONE TELL ME WHY SOMEONE FROM EBAY HAD A LOCATION IN TEMECULA AREA AND LA MIRADA AREA WAS SELLING WHEELS ON EBAY AND SAID HIS PRICE WAS 1150.00 FOR ZENITHS AND TRUSPOKES? WHERE ARE WE AT WITH WHO OWNS THE COMPANY AND WHAT IS GOING ON? AND AVAILABILITY?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 17 2007, 04:54 PM~9024584
> *SOMEONE TELL ME WHY SOMEONE FROM EBAY HAD A LOCATION IN TEMECULA AREA AND LA MIRADA AREA WAS SELLING WHEELS ON EBAY AND SAID HIS PRICE WAS 1150.00 FOR ZENITHS AND TRUSPOKES? WHERE ARE WE AT WITH WHO OWNS THE COMPANY AND WHAT IS GOING ON? AND AVAILABILITY?
> *


that was some stupid sales man that dosent really understand english............if you look at my feedback and how long ive been selling zeniths on here you will see that i am the real deal


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

need a price, big hub 24" k offs half candy red half chrome, chrome lip, chrome hub. For a 2005 dodge ram. How deep of a dish can i go with?!?
shipped to Miami fl 33187 and how long will they take.
let me know thanks


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

need a price, big hub 24" k offs half candy red half chrome, chrome lip, chrome hub. For a 2005 dodge ram. How deep of a dish can i go with?!?
shipped to Miami fl 33187 and how long will they take.
let me know thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 05:04 PM~9024661
> *need a price, big hub 24" k offs half candy red half chrome, chrome lip, chrome hub. For a 2005 dodge ram. How deep of a dish can i go with?!?
> shipped to Miami fl 33187 and how long will they take.
> let me know thanks
> *


we dont do 24's


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

need a price, big hub 24" k offs half candy red half chrome, chrome lip, chrome hub. For a 2005 dodge ram. How deep of a dish can i go with?!?
shipped to Miami fl 33187 and how long will they take.
let me know thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 05:07 PM~9024689
> *need a price, big hub 24" k offs half candy red half chrome, chrome lip, chrome hub. For a 2005 dodge ram. How deep of a dish can i go with?!?
> shipped to Miami fl 33187 and how long will they take.
> let me know thanks
> *


again we dont do 24's


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 17 2007, 03:04 PM~9024652
> *that was some stupid sales man that dosent really understand english............if you look at my feedback and how long ive been selling zeniths on here you will see that i am the real deal
> *


SO ARE THE WHEELS 115.00? THAT IS WHAT HE SAID,I KEPT HIS NUMBER AND EBAY USER TO BUY FROM HIM IF THAT IS WHAT HE IS SELLING THEM FOR?


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

need a price, big hub 24" k offs half candy red half chrome, chrome lip, chrome hub. For a 2005 dodge ram. How deep of a dish can i go with?!?
shipped to Miami fl 33187 and how long will they take.
let me know thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Oct 17 2007, 05:09 PM~9024701
> *SO ARE THE WHEELS 115.00? THAT IS WHAT HE SAID,I KEPT HIS NUMBER AND EBAY USER TO BUY FROM HIM IF THAT IS WHAT HE IS SELLING THEM FOR?
> *


nope $1395


----------



## OLDTIME47

SORRY I MEANT 1150.00


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

those wheels are not true zeniths im getting this taking care of as we speak


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

hey jd you gonna be in vegas for sema?


----------



## NDNxRIDERZ

how much ship, gold two bar knock off?


----------



## NDNxRIDERZ

sry 13x7 tires 155/80/13


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Oct 17 2007, 05:40 PM~9024923
> *hey jd you gonna be in vegas for sema?
> *


i think ill be there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by NDNxRIDERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 05:54 PM~9025006
> *sry 13x7 tires 155/80/13
> *


$1695 plus 150 for tires and shipping depends on state


----------



## SJtonelocs

:0


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 06:09 PM~9024702
> *need a price, big hub 24" k offs half candy red half chrome, chrome lip, chrome hub. For a 2005 dodge ram. How deep of a dish can i go with?!?
> shipped to Miami fl 33187 and how long will they take.
> let me know thanks
> *


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

PICS WITH MY CENTER GOLD Z'S


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YOU KNOW I HAVE SOME 13X7 72 CAMELION WHEELS JUST TO MATCH THE CADDY


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 18 2007, 06:05 PM~9033167
> *YOU KNOW I HAVE SOME 13X7 72 CAMELION WHEELS JUST TO MATCH THE CADDY
> *


WHUT DO YOU GOT PICS?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YEP HERE ARE A FEW ILL HAVE TWO MORE IN A FEW MINUTE'S


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

Y YOU GOTTA DO THAT I HAD TO START STRIPPIN FOR THE OLD LADIES TO AFFORD THE SET I JUST GOT, HOW MUCH ARE THOSE? ARE YOU GOIN TO SEMA?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by WHUT IT DEW CADDY_@Oct 18 2007, 06:22 PM~9033280
> *Y YOU GOTTA DO THAT I HAD TO START STRIPPIN  FOR THE OLD LADIES TO AFFORD THE SET I JUST GOT, HOW MUCH ARE THOSE? ARE YOU GOIN TO SEMA?
> *


ILL TRADE YOU


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 18 2007, 06:34 PM~9033373
> *ILL TRADE YOU
> *


ILL LET YOU CAUSE I MIGHT CANDYMAN MIGHT RESHOOT MY CAR DONT KNOW IF ITS STILL GONNA HAVE CHAMELION


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Sep 5 2007, 07:18 PM~8725053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set like this
> *


how much for these shipped to 32839


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 18 2007, 06:39 PM~9033416
> *how much for these shipped to 32839
> *


$1800


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY

ttt


----------



## 509Rider

Thanks again JD always coming through. Best wheels in town.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 22 2007, 10:46 PM~9062314
> *Thanks again JD always coming through. Best wheels in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now those are some hotttttttttttttttttttt ass wheels


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Definately nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 22 2007, 08:46 PM~9062314
> *Thanks again JD always coming through. Best wheels in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are tight lookin wheels! Hold it down for the 509!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Oct 24 2007, 10:34 AM~9072451
> *Those are tight lookin wheels! Hold it down for the 509!
> *


Whats up D, hows shit going, you headed up this way anytime soon?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I JUST GOT BACK FROM FEDEX ..................ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL HAVE NEWN SHOES REALLY SOON


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 24 2007, 07:02 PM~9076367
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM FEDEX ..................ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL HAVE NEWN SHOES REALLY SOON
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 24 2007, 07:02 PM~9076367
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM FEDEX ..................ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL HAVE NEWN SHOES REALLY SOON
> *


:0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

i got a few pics ill post in a few


----------



## MAYHEM

*weres my package with the tracking ###*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 03:57 PM~9083291
> *weres my package with the tracking ###
> *


WHAT FOR THE WHEELS YOU ORDERED :biggrin: J/K I WILL SHIP IT TOMARROW FOR SURE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 25 2007, 06:12 PM~9083417
> *WHAT FOR THE WHEELS YOU ORDERED  :biggrin: J/K I WILL SHIP IT TOMARROW FOR SURE
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I BEEN HEARING THAT FOR 6 MONTHS NIKKA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 04:17 PM~9083450
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I BEEN HEARING THAT FOR 6 MONTHS NIKKA
> *


THATS A PART OF LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 25 2007, 06:29 PM~9083552
> *THATS A PART OF LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: YA DONT WORRY I LL REMEMBER THAT NEXT TIME U NEED A HOOK UP AND U WANTED IT FAST TO BOOT :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 04:31 PM~9083562
> *:angry: YA DONT WORRY I LL REMEMBER THAT NEXT TIME U NEED A HOOK UP AND U WANTED IT FAST TO BOOT :angry:
> *


I KNOW I KNOW


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 25 2007, 06:34 PM~9083583
> *I KNOW I KNOW
> *


----------



## grandson

can you guys post some pics of the new tru-spokes yall are making?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

loke i put in the other post i will have the pics in a few days


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 25 2007, 05:18 PM~9083875
> *
> *


----------



## 32165

Can you recondition my Zeniths?

13x7 100 spokes


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

pics


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 26 2007, 12:15 AM~9086910
> *can you guys post some pics of the new tru-spokes yall are making?
> *


 WHAT?!?!?!?!?????????? Where have i been? I want to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

Just got my wheels in. Thanks "J". Truly beautiful work, man. Very pleased!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Oct 28 2007, 11:28 AM~9099867
> *Just got my wheels in. Thanks "J". Truly beautiful work, man. Very pleased!
> *


cool i will be getting those other chips out to you this week .........im glad your pleased :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Oct 28 2007, 08:03 AM~9099465
> *WHAT?!?!?!?!?????????? Where have i been? I want to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


i think they're being made under the roadster brand ... PICS PLEASE!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 28 2007, 11:37 AM~9099902
> *i think they're being made under the roadster brand ... PICS PLEASE!
> *


pics this week


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 28 2007, 10:37 AM~9099907
> *pics this week
> *


----------



## GROUPE BKS.87

I WANNA KNOW HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7'S TRIPPLE GOLD SHIPPED WITH TIRES TO 93313?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by GROUPE BKS.87_@Oct 28 2007, 06:49 PM~9101919
> *I WANNA KNOW HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7'S TRIPPLE GOLD SHIPPED WITH TIRES TO 93313?
> *


 $1850 depending on how many spokes and what gold


----------



## scrape-it

:biggrin: still checking back for those pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPE BKS.87

72 SPOKES TRIPPLE LIGHT GOLD


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Received my goodies today.....Made my day 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## 509Rider

Got some more stuff today also, cant wait to get my wheel for my bumper kit and ill be ready to go. Thanks again JD.


----------



## Low_roller187

yoo sick ass wheels gotta jump on this how much for 13x7 100 spoke or 96 spoke gold nips and gold KO? 2 bar and u got any lincoln chips? or just the zneniths ones


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 1 2007, 10:08 PM~9135593
> *yoo sick ass wheels gotta jump on this how much for 13x7 100 spoke or 96 spoke gold nips and gold KO? 2 bar and u got any lincoln chips? or just the zneniths ones
> *


$1595 ONLY ZENITH CHIPS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ONE OF MY BEST CUSTOMERS


----------



## Lac Rida

Hey Jd post some pics of mine. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 2 2007, 01:33 AM~9136289
> *ONE OF MY BEST CUSTOMERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 3 2007, 10:10 AM~9145476
> *Hey Jd post some pics of mine. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 3 2007, 10:10 AM~9145476
> *Hey Jd post some pics of mine. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

http://www.myspace.com/zenithwire


----------



## Lac Rida

Site looks good Jd.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

MY NEW #'S 323-718-3520 124*414144*2 PLEASE CHANGE IT WHEN YALL GET A CHANCE  THANKS


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 8 2007, 05:56 PM~9185918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got slim's ride sittin good :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## lylorly

how much for some all gold 13s?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Nov 12 2007, 12:04 PM~9209750
> *how much for some all gold 13s?
> *


$2600


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 12 2007, 01:28 PM~9210710
> *$2600
> *



:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 12 2007, 02:45 PM~9210814
> *:0
> *


good thing you were sponsered :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SJtonelocs

BOOOOOYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Just came in yesterday, thanks Johnny!!!


----------



## SJtonelocs

Dam, that came in a lot bigger than I wanted - 13's baby!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ON THE ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 5DEUCE

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## magilla_gorilla

*PREMIUM LASER ETCHED...... DAT REAL OG SHIT!!!  *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Nov 23 2007, 01:22 PM~9287921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREMIUM LASER ETCHED...... DAT REAL OG SHIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow those are fuckin hottttttttttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin: dammim good love the knockoffs


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 23 2007, 05:19 PM~9289168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 23 2007, 04:52 PM~9289416
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmm
> *




THNX TO U  FOUND THIS PIC IN ANOTHER TOPIC. EVEN I WAS LIKE DAYUM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 23 2007, 05:54 PM~9289435
> *THNX TO U   FOUND THIS PIC IN ANOTHER TOPIC. EVEN I WAS LIKE DAYUM!!!!!!!!!
> *


gotta keep yall lookin good


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 23 2007, 04:55 PM~9289445
> *gotta keep yall lookin good
> *



:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

on a fresh set


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 23 2007, 07:26 PM~9290555
> *on a fresh set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 23 2007, 04:19 PM~9289168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do have these spinners yet or planning on haveing them made any time


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Nov 16 2007, 01:53 PM~9242148
> *ON THE ZENITHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some great pics, u should put em in the best layitlow pics topic


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Nov 23 2007, 11:22 AM~9287921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREMIUM LASER ETCHED...... DAT REAL OG SHIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str82

hi johnny! 
...bought a lead hammer and threw them on.


----------



## Str82

shit, too big...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 509Rider




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

fuckin hotttttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## 77towncar

any word on thouse three bar spinners availabilty


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

nope not done yet


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

got some more pics of some new wheels today
here's my lil brothers car


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Nov 23 2007, 12:22 PM~9287921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many spokes are these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 14 2007, 01:53 AM~9451018
> *How many spokes are these?
> *


72


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 14 2007, 12:57 AM~9451032
> *72
> *


Real nice! 13 or 14's?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 14 2007, 02:05 AM~9451070
> *Real nice! 13 or 14's?
> *


13's


----------



## OLDTIME47

TO THE ZENITH GUY, BIGBODYCUSTOMSS GUY, ARE THESE TYPES OF KNOCKOFFS AVAIL LIKE THE PIC ABOVE? THIS NON LOCKING STYLE? ANYONE KNOW OR IF ANYONE MAKES?

I AM NOT A FAN OF THE LOCKING KO, I THINK IT TAKES AWAY FROM THE WHEEL.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 14 2007, 10:49 AM~9452508
> *TO THE ZENITH GUY, BIGBODYCUSTOMSS GUY, ARE THESE TYPES OF KNOCKOFFS AVAIL LIKE THE PIC ABOVE? THIS NON LOCKING STYLE? ANYONE KNOW OR IF ANYONE MAKES?
> 
> I AM NOT A FAN OF THE LOCKING KO, I THINK IT TAKES AWAY FROM THE WHEEL.
> *


YES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Nov 28 2007, 12:04 PM~9324374
> *hi johnny!
> ...bought a lead hammer and threw them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WORLD WIDE BABY LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## Solano Romeo

just put them on :biggrin: thanks for the hook up :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 12 2008, 07:56 PM~9677861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just put them on  :biggrin:  thanks for the hook up  :thumbsup:
> *


damm shes sweet me know when you wanna sell her


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 30 2007, 01:59 AM~9337923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i want the same 14'' how much?


----------



## pmdogg

thx bro i got your pm :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 15 2008, 08:30 PM~9704711
> *:0  i want the same 14'' how much?
> *


Sorry you cant. :biggrin:


----------



## john5150

How much for these all chrome?? Or chrome with white spokes?? Thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Jan 15 2008, 09:41 PM~9705291
> *How much for these all chrome?? Or chrome with white spokes?? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1350 OR 1500


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 12 2008, 07:56 PM~9677861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just put them on  :biggrin:  thanks for the hook up  :thumbsup:
> *


SAW THE CAR IN PERSON  SWEET


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey bro how much for all chrome 13 in 72 spokes with adapters and knockoffs?


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 15 2008, 10:06 PM~9704999
> *Sorry you cant. :biggrin:
> *


i got the same but is o.g wire wheels now its the time for upgrade for the real wire wheels








look the wheels not the accident (snap ball joint) gaz hoping :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9706217
> *i got the same but is o.g wire wheels  now its the time for upgrade for the real wire wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look the wheels not the accident (snap ball joint) gaz hoping  :biggrin:
> *


GOT TO GET THEM SOON BEFORE THE PRICE GOES UP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 15 2008, 10:51 PM~9706093
> *hey bro how much for all chrome 13 in 72 spokes with adapters and knockoffs?
> *


1350


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 15 2008, 11:00 PM~9706217
> *i got the same but is o.g wire wheels  now its the time for upgrade for the real wire wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look the wheels not the accident (snap ball joint) gaz hoping  :biggrin:
> *


You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## arabretard

cant wait to put these on the ride


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 16 2008, 05:04 AM~9707718
> *You wont be dissapointed.
> *


4 sho


----------



## Low_roller187

Any Canadian distributors? PM me


----------



## Solano Romeo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 13 2008, 12:55 AM~9680064
> *damm shes sweet me know when you wanna sell her
> *


thanks :biggrin: hit me up if you wanna make a deal ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Jan 16 2008, 07:30 PM~9713204
> *thanks  :biggrin:  hit me up if you wanna make a deal ?
> *


whats my price


----------



## Solano Romeo

$8,500 but if you through in some 15 standard x lace zenith's its yous for 7g's


----------



## Solano Romeo

give me a call i sent you my number in a pm


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice wheels...  :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 17 2008, 12:39 AM~9715543
> *nice wheels...   :biggrin:
> *


that your's foker


----------



## soldierboy

WUTS THE MINIMUM SIZE I CAN FIT ON A 96 SS TRIED 13S WASNT HAPPN


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 17 2008, 04:44 PM~9719827
> *WUTS THE MINIMUM SIZE I CAN FIT ON A 96 SS TRIED 13S WASNT HAPPN
> *


probably 14's then...


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 17 2008, 03:44 PM~9719827
> *WUTS THE MINIMUM SIZE I CAN FIT ON A 96 SS TRIED 13S WASNT HAPPN
> *


you can fit 13s. some one here has 13 on theirs. try getting a different off set


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## TEKILA61904

So How Much For Some CENTER GOLD Zenithz\
14in.U Got Any Pics


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THERE ARE SOME PICS A FEW PAGES BACK
$2050


----------



## TEKILA61904

Ok I Saw The Pics
Very Nice
I Have One Question
Before I Buy Some.
Your Fleetwood Have Zenithzzz Rims
Are All Four Rims The Same Size
Or The Back Ones Different
Cause I Been Told 2 Get Some
14 x7's in the front And For The Back Some Other Size
WHats Up With This Man I Really Need Some Help
On This.Help The Homie Out With This.What Should I Do.  :biggrin:  
:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

14x7 z's will fit all the way around


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Nov 23 2007, 12:22 PM~9287921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PREMIUM LASER ETCHED...... DAT REAL OG SHIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of 14's like these... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

1500


----------



## Billy'da'kid

> _Originally posted by 1 Blean Elbo_@Jun 6 2007, 04:57 PM~8055030
> *Damn you got too many fucken rims to pick from homie. 14*7 to 73104 OKLAHOMA$$$$$$$$
> *


JD,

same style but 13x7 sent to STL..


----------



## Billy'da'kid

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jun 5 2007, 03:19 PM~8047003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JD,

13x7 sent to stl


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Billy'da'kid_@Feb 1 2008, 11:56 AM~9841219
> *JD,
> 
> 13x7 sent to stl
> *


$1475 shipped w/ gold rings


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Billy'da'kid_@Feb 1 2008, 11:56 AM~9841219
> *JD,
> 
> 13x7 sent to stl
> *


$1475 shipped w/ gold rings


----------



## MUFASA

SPONSOR A SET FOR A CLEAN STREET CUTTY???....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Solano Romeo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 13 2008, 12:55 AM~9680064
> *damm shes sweet me know when you wanna sell her
> *


if you still want the glasshouse ill let you have it for $5,000 on the stocks







s


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Solano Romeo_@Feb 1 2008, 04:41 PM~9843277
> *if you still want the glasshouse ill let you have it for $5,000 on the stocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> *


thats not the same one


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 24 2007, 10:42 PM~7545949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR SOME OF THESE 13x7? can u send me a pm?


----------



## Solano Romeo

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 1 2008, 06:06 PM~9843841
> *thats not the same one
> *


that pic is from the woodland car show same car just on stocks 







this pic is just be for you seen it in sac.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

didnt you change the front end


----------



## Solano Romeo

no its all stock :biggrin:







if you want it give me a call 707-761-3457


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2008, 01:06 AM~9846944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOOWOW


----------



## MR. SIXTY

Those be some bad ass wheels.


----------



## R0L0

THESE ARE SOME BAS ASS KNOCK OFFS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## MR. SIXTY




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

*
THESE WILL NOW COME STANDERD WITH A NEW SET OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 

BUT IF YOU WANT JUST THE KNOCKOFFS THEN $450 OBO :biggrin: SHIPPED ANYWHERE*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 18 2007, 12:18 PM~7720927
> *forsale either all chrome w/candy orange or gold w/candy orange or a combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u still have these???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YES REGULAR PRICE IS 1700 MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

http://www.bigbodycustoms.com/


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ttt


----------



## tangelo 85

Thanks again for the rims and all your help JD. Good to talk directly to you and that's how I'll order my next set.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## show-bound

THESE ARE CRAZY....


http://www.arianiwheels.com/pages/IMG_1243_jpg.htm


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THERE CAMELION


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

22 SETS OF WHELS BEING MADE RIGHT NOW


----------



## topless_66

Move mine up to the front of the line. :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 2 2008, 09:02 PM~9850990
> *THESE ARE SOME BAS ASS KNOCK OFFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are my favorites!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 24 2008, 07:57 PM~10020059
> *Those are my favorites!!!!
> *


THEY BELONG TO SOME CUTE SHORT GUY :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT
FOR THE GUY WHO MAKES IT HAPPEN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 08:05 PM~10329149
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


caught it.. good stuff.. 

do have 1 question.. remember hearing in episode "our wheels are the *only *wire wheel,thats completely usa made" was that a shot at dayton? i remember dayton has used imported parts, for the blvd series. and were only assembled in US. but is that case for all their wheels? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

just watched it again.. mayne, good episode..


"i'll die with my wire wheels and my memories, before i change now"


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:13 PM~10334537
> *caught it.. good stuff..
> 
> do have 1 question..  remember hearing in episode "our wheels are the only wire wheel,thats completely usa made"  was that a shot at dayton? i remember dayton has used imported parts, for the blvd series.    and were only assembled in US.  but is that case for all their wheels?  :0
> *


NO CLUE JUST TALKIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:42 PM~10334769
> *NO CLUE JUST TALKIN
> *


 :0 


but yeah. pretty sure dayton is also completely usa made, except for that blvd series. but none of us want those big rims anyway.  

was cool watching ya'll wheels made..  good stuff.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THANKS


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ya'll got this k/o? if so, cost of k/o's only shipped to 77011?

http://www.westcohost.com/rwimg/i.php?pid=wznt-1818


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NOPE SORRY


----------



## Devious Sixty8

:tears:


----------



## MAYHEM

suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## Guest

WHATS THE TURN AROUND ON A SET OF POWDER COATED WHEELS? WANT TO GET SOME FOR MY CAR THATS UNDER CONSTRUCTION....FEEL LIKE GOING WITH SOME REAL WHEELS FOR ONCE IN MY LIFE RATHER THAN ALWAYS HAVING CHINAS :uh: LOOKING TO GET 4 WITH THE WHEEL AND HUBS POWDER COATED BLUE TO MATCH THE CAR, CHROME KO'S AND WIRES. CONSIDERING DOING EVERY 4 WIRES INTERCHANGE FROM CHROME TO BLUE. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 13 2008, 11:18 PM~10409448
> *
> 
> 
> *


THE TEXAS ZENITH TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WHEELS GOING TO JAPAN</span>


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 13 2008, 08:21 PM~10408512
> *WHATS THE TURN AROUND ON A SET OF POWDER COATED WHEELS? WANT TO GET SOME FOR MY CAR THATS UNDER CONSTRUCTION....FEEL LIKE GOING WITH SOME REAL WHEELS FOR ONCE IN MY LIFE RATHER THAN ALWAYS HAVING CHINAS :uh: LOOKING TO GET 4 WITH THE WHEEL AND HUBS POWDER COATED BLUE TO MATCH THE CAR, CHROME KO'S AND WIRES. CONSIDERING DOING EVERY 4 WIRES INTERCHANGE FROM CHROME TO BLUE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: ... :0 bad ass knock offs


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SORRY FOR THE DELAY 
$1600


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 09:46 PM~10418260
> *SORRY FOR THE DELAY
> $1600
> *


damn gotta pay the price for quality....gonna have to set aside some money for them...but after watchin low life, and seeing how you can bang on those bitches.....you cant help but want a set :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

is new k/o 1 solid piece? or still uses the wrench and has caps?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

2 PEICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 15 2008, 11:20 AM~10421203
> *2 PEICE
> *


how does cap mount on it? under the chip?


----------



## dirty_duece

> NEW KNOCKOFF FOR 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these look clean


----------



## 54chevyguy

do you make knock off with 2 1/2 size chips? & how much for 72 spoke 14/7 all chrome.to salem or 97302 thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

yes we make the 2 12 inch chip
wheels 1450 shipped


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

BACK IN STOCK 2 1/2 AND 2 1/4 BLACK GEAR CHIPS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## BlueBerry

I have been giving these alot of thought lately & WOuld like some more info on them ....... 


You Have a PM , 



thanks for your time , BOB_T


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Gangsta.. gangsta...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

DAMM DID YOU GET A FRONT SHOT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## R0L0

BUMP


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 30 2008, 02:51 PM~10772868
> *$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
> LIMITED QUANITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## Town99

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 29 2007, 11:59 PM~9337923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13 how much to nc


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

1900 SHIPPED


----------



## D-Cheeze

THANKS J/D


----------



## Town99

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 25 2008, 09:43 AM~10947535
> *1900 SHIPPED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

How much shipped to: Salt Lake City, UT 84115










How fast after cleared payment can you make them?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 1 2008, 12:59 AM~10987043
> *How much shipped to: Salt Lake City, UT 84115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fast after cleared payment can you make them?
> *


1550 2-4 WEEKS


----------



## Wizzard

Thank you.


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Jun 25 2008, 07:45 AM~10946507
> *13 how much to nc
> *


 :0 damn i think i just found my new set of rims. how much to ship to tx zip 78516? hey got those in white also? if you do can you post a pic please.


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Jun 25 2008, 07:45 AM~10946507
> *13 how much to nc
> *


 sorry these


----------



## Rolling Chevys

:angry: alright the black and chrome rims since the pic didnt repost. thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HOW EXACTLY DO YOU WANT THE WHEELS


----------



## Rolling Chevys

like the pic that was posted by town 99 black and chrome or white and chome. thanks


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 22 2007, 09:46 PM~9062314
> *Thanks again JD always coming through. Best wheels in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you have this same wheel but in white?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 29 2007, 11:59 PM~9337923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THESE PLEASE PM ME THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Aug 11 2008, 08:35 PM~11319869
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THESE PLEASE PM ME THANKS :biggrin:
> *


these


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IM THINKING OF RUNNING A BACK TO SCHOOL SALE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT 

2009 ALL CAR CLUB PRESIDENTS THAT ARE INTERESTED IN ZENITH WIRE WHEELS WILL BE AUTORIZED DEALERS 

PM FOR INFORMATION


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT for JD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 15 2011, 07:13 AM~19603955
> *TTT for JD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice!! What's the spoke count?? How much for some 14's??


----------



## tatersalad

how much for a set of 13s gold nips to 32808


----------



## mikelowsix4

I've been wanting some 60 spokes Zenith post up some pics of them and price all chrome in 14's reverse crosslace.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 15 2011, 09:13 AM~19603955
> *TTT for JD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 
clean


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 16 2011, 07:23 PM~19614556
> *I've been wanting some 60 spokes Zenith post up some pics of them and price all chrome in 14's reverse crosslace.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## salvador62

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Jan 15 2008, 08:41 PM~9705291
> *How much for these all chrome?? Or chrome with white spokes?? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much for some like this 13s but all chome wit black nipples and hub


----------



## El Neto 213

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 24 2007, 09:15 AM~7761852
> *THIS IS HOW MY B"I"G BOYS ROLL  ...........HEY MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate

how moch for these 13" and a price 14"








[/quote]


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

all chrome 72 spoke straight lace 13s?


----------



## salvador62

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 14 2007, 09:36 AM~7899549
> *candy pepsi blue 72 reverse blue front spoke hub and knockoff
> forsale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much for something like this but in black 13x7 but wit chorme hub and knockoff


----------



## 78 lincoln

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 24 2007, 10:26 PM~7545559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of straight wing zenith knock off with the skrews but with the zenith chip white with the gold eagle?


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 4 2007, 03:11 PM~7617616
> *D-MACK FROM MAJESTICS HERE YA GO ILL SEE YOU SAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey brother, how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome like the one in the picture, same stye knock off and how long for delivery


----------



## TKeeby79

TTT...


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## 70DELTA88

[/quote]
[/quote]

how much for these 14x7 sent to 94541..thanks


----------



## *New Movement Md*

red .... Lip, dish and hub..

Black... nipples, spokes and K/O..


How much???


----------



## 73monte

*How much for 13's shipped to 78741? But all chrome ??*


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 21 2011, 03:35 PM~19924998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for 13's shipped to 78741?  But all chrome ??
> *


1700


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 21 2011, 10:08 AM~19922839
> *red .... Lip, dish and hub..
> 
> Black... nipples, spokes and K/O..
> How much???
> *


2150


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

>


[/quote]

how much for these 14x7 sent to 94541..thanks
[/quote]
1650


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

TTT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin: WUP JD!!!


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 15 2011, 07:13 AM~19603955
> *TTT for JD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for some 14's just like these with the Zenith ring on the hub??


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Feb 21 2011, 06:38 PM~19926486
> *How much for some 14's just like these with the Zenith ring on the hub??
> *


1650


----------



## Wizzard

TTT!


----------



## Baddpinoy

what are your warranty on your wheels?

for example on air leaks on the wires..


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 13 2007, 01:51 PM~7683698
> *here ya go john THESE ARE HEADED TO JAPAN 96'S W/STAMPED HUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what the price on these, 13x7 to 31313 and how long for delivery
thanks


----------



## lowcas06

How long.more4 my rims


----------



## pontiac.509

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 30 2007, 12:59 AM~9337923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: HOW MUCH SENT TO 99301. THANKS,

13zzz all day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

>


[/quote]

how much for these 14x7 sent to 94541..thanks
[/quote]
these 2 94536 13x7


----------



## leyva62

how much for 72

spokes all crome????


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## showtimeduecerag

Check your pm


----------



## bmack

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 29 2007, 10:59 PM~9337923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 LIKE THIS?


----------



## DAKI

Do u make those black ones in 72cross lace 13s? I really want a set n maybe a 1 14 inch for n bumper kit. Pm me price. Thanks


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Airborne

I have some Zeniths from 2001. Where was the company back then?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 14 2011, 02:48 PM~20089399
> *I have some Zeniths from 2001. Where was the company back then?
> *


ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Mar 14 2011, 05:49 PM~20089411
> *ORANGE COUNTY
> *


who was making them?


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo

is anyone even selling this stuff??


----------



## lowcas06

Was up I'm just checking 4. My
Rims


----------



## lowcas06

:no:
:yes:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

Checking for a homie need some 80 or 80 whatever spoke 13's with gold hub ring chrome knock off with gold knock off ring pm me price They want to bye lmk ASAP! Thank!!!!


----------



## knocka

it there a difference between a lock off and a knock off also if so what tools do you use on the lock off and where can i get prices on the rims


----------



## Locutt78

how much for these 14x7 sent to 94541..thanks
[/quote]
1650
[/quote]

same exact wheel 13x7 sent to 61604 thanx


----------



## Locutt78

how much for these 14x7 sent to 94541..thanks
[/quote]
these 2 94536 13x7
[/quote]
same exact wheel 13x7 sent to 61604 thanx


----------



## Locutt78

>


[/quote]



these ones homie


----------



## ragtopman63

how much for a set like this one 13's same knock offs just w/black hub w/ chrome ring like the ones on pic and black nipples , chrome straight lace and rims


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Mar 13 2011, 11:21 PM~20084864
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 LIKE THIS?
> *


x63 with some engraving :biggrin:


----------



## B.Clark

salvador62 said:


> how much for some like this 13s but all chome wit black nipples and hub


how much for these


----------



## Carlos Danger

B.Clark said:


> how much for these


Those are actually on special right now. If you contact Mr.Impala & send him half of the money he'll then put you in contact with JD, who will then proceed to collect the other half. Once that transaction is complete your wheels will arrive promptly at your door within 6 business days. No later! Hernan handles all of the engraving duties so you never have to worry about longer wait times. JD thanks you for your business.


----------



## BIG RED

:rofl: Damn ingravers :rofl:


----------



## lone star

BIG RED said:


> :rofl: Damn ingravers :rofl:


Blue prints got lost


----------



## TONEAKARAGE

How much for a set of all chrome cross lace 13's sent to 87105?


----------



## fool2

:uh:


----------

